# Mid Winter Herf - Louisville



## DonJefe

We are planning a herf on February 25th. The plan is to hold this at my home, weather permitting. Post here if you plan on attending or PM me for more details.


----------



## hollywood

We're in. Should have the sitters locked in. Whooo Hooo!!


----------



## catfishm2

Oh Yeah, we're coming. Mind if I bring two stragglers with me? :r


----------



## floydp

catfishm2 said:


> Oh Yeah, we're coming. Mind if I bring two stragglers with me? :r


Keep that up and it will be two stranglers fish man!!:r


----------



## catfishm2

floydp said:


> Keep that up and it will be two stranglers fish man!!:r


:r Anita thinks she's going to be chauffeured to Louisville. :r


----------



## etenpenny

count me in, I give in


----------



## drevim

As I said in the PM, we are good to go!!!! I will have my non-smoking wife in tow. In case he doesn't see this, PuffDaddy and his non-smoking wife will also be along for the ride.

My only question, what are we to do with the non-smokers? Didn't know if Jerry's wife falls in this category as well, but I'm sure there is a mall or something they can go to and kill time, right?? 

Looking forward to meeting all you great BOTL (and SOTL, Anita)!!

And thank you Jeff for opening your home for this!!!!

Ian


----------



## drevim

bump


----------



## DonJefe

There are two huge shopping malls within minutes of my house, so we are definitely good on the shopping front!! Just working on a contingency plan if the weather doesn't cooperate.


----------



## drevim

DonJefe said:


> There are two huge shopping malls within minutes of my house, so we are definitely good on the shopping front!! Just working on a *contingency plan if the weather doesn't cooperate*.


I'm sure with shopping malls, there are bars as well. Not sure what Louisville's stance on cigars is (or smoking in general), but I'm guessing good, based on the rest of KY.

No worries, good people, good smokes, all will be good!!!


----------



## DonJefe

drevim said:


> I'm sure with shopping malls, there are bars as well. Not sure what Louisville's stance on cigars is (or smoking in general), but I'm guessing good, based on the rest of KY.
> 
> No worries, good people, good smokes, all will be good!!!


There is a smoking ban, but a lot of places are exempt. There is a Fox and Hound pub that has a cigar smoking room, but I will pray for good weather because I would much rather have it at the house!!!


----------



## Spagg

Count me in! Let me know what I can do to help Jeff!!


----------



## Da Klugs

I'll be there. Saturday only?


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> I'll be there. Saturday only?


We just going to do one big day of herfing? Inquiring gorillas want to know...


----------



## DonJefe

A Friday night pre herf is very possible!


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> A Friday night pre herf is very possible!


Cool, trying to nail down all the travel plans so let us know as soon as we get a plan, my Man!!


----------



## icehog3

Plane tickets are going fast.... :z


----------



## dadof3illinois

Count us in for sure. I've asked another couple to come along but haven't heard if they are in or not yet.

Let us know what time we are going to meet on Saturday.


----------



## DonJefe

I'm taking the day off the Friday before, so whoever is in town on Friday we will have a pre herf somewhere. Get that ticket bought!!


----------



## ky toker

there's a herf?

I better find my speedo's.


----------



## Spagg

ky toker said:


> there's a herf?
> 
> I better find my speedo's.


I am starting to reevaluate whether I'll show up...don't know that I want to see Ken in speedosu :r !!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

catfishm2 said:


> :r Anita thinks she's going to be chauffeured to Louisville. :r


Thinks nothing!! :r I fully intend to enjoy the ride with a couple of movies and my laptop aboard.. got my pillows all ready and my headphones packed. Gonna be a good trip for me anyway..LOL Chauffeured in the Stogie Mobile.. doesn't get any better than that.

Jeff, what can we do to help? Bring something.. donate money... let us know man, anything we can do at all to help.


----------



## catfishm2

Ms. Floydp said:


> Jeff, what can we do to help? Bring something.. donate money... let us know man, anything we can do at all to help.


Yeah Jeff, if there's anything we can do to help just say the word.


----------



## itstim

I am penciling this in as as possibility...especially if Anita and Frank are in!


----------



## mels95yj

Has it been determined what time on Saturday everyone is meeting? I've got to work until noon and wouldn't get there until around 4pm or 5pm at the earliest. Just wondering if it will be winding down soon after arriving. Put the wife and I down as a definite chance of a possible maybe!  

Mel


----------



## SeanGAR

Annie was asking me today when the next herf is. You have a cornhole set? Buwahaha. We'd love to come. I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## Da Klugs

DonJefe said:


> I'm taking the day off the Friday before, so whoever is in town on Friday we will have a pre herf somewhere. Get that ticket bought!!


I'm going to have to wait till the last minute. If Hallie qualifies for the state meet she dives on the 23rd or 24th. I'll be there on the 25th. Will have to see about Friday.


----------



## icehog3

Looks now like I will need to fly in Saturday AM, probably arrive around 9:30 or so. Jefe, how far in the airport from the Brownville Hotel?


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Looks now like I will need to fly in Saturday AM, probably arrive around 9:30 or so. Jefe, how far in the airport from the Brownville Hotel?


It's about 10 miles. PM me with your flight info and I'll be there to pick you up!


----------



## etenpenny

please Pm me with some directions to your house or some way to contact you, ill be driving in from nashville on 65


----------



## drevim

Jeff -

Noticed in the banter thread, we are getting quite the little gathering together. I know dinner for Saturday has been mentioned more than once. If you need any help making reservations somewhere for a large party, or just bringing food to the house, let me know. I'm close enough it's no big deal to help make calls, if you have a place in mind for a group dinner.

Also, have you started thinking about what time you want people to start knocking on your door on Saturday? Hate to get there, and you still be in your robe. Although I guess Brokeback Hog, may like that :r .


----------



## DonJefe

drevim said:


> Jeff -
> 
> Noticed in the banter thread, we are getting quite the little gathering together. I know dinner for Saturday has been mentioned more than once. If you need any help making reservations somewhere for a large party, or just bringing food to the house, let me know. I'm close enough it's no big deal to help make calls, if you have a place in mind for a group dinner.
> 
> Also, have you started thinking about what time you want people to start knocking on your door on Saturday? Hate to get there, and you still be in your robe. Although I guess Brokeback Hog, may like that :r .


Probably get things going around 1:00 or 2:00 and go until who knows when! Thinking about making a reservation at a cigar friendly pub up the street for dinner. What do you guys think? Hell if it doesn't warm up here we'll be herfing there!


----------



## Spagg

DonJefe said:


> Probably get things going around 1:00 or 2:00 and go until who knows when! Thinking about making a reservation at a cigar friendly pub up the street for dinner. What do you guys think? Hell if it doesn't warm up here we'll be herfing there!


Just sent you a pm about this!! I think we need to reserve something at the Fox and Hound for sure. If the weather cooperates, we can begin on the deck and then move to the pub. But man is it cold out right now!!


----------



## hollywood

The Fox and Hound sounds like a great idea. With the wether being very unpredictable most of the month, I agree with the patio/pub options. Not my call, but just my :2 .

Since we'll be there Friday afternoon, if you need any addition help doing anything, let me know. We would be glad to do it.

How many might be in on Friday to do a little pre-herfing!?


----------



## dadof3illinois

Wife and I can't be there until Saturday around lunch. If there is anything we can do or help with just let us know.


----------



## Darb85

i live in michigan just wondering where about louisville is in regards to chicago. id like to go but if its too far guess its out of the question. i used to live in naperville so i know my way around but cant spend too much time traveling.

Thanks yall


----------



## drill

Hey!
this sounds fun
jeff send me directions 
i reckon you know the best route since you been here several times.

k


----------



## DonJefe

drill said:


> Hey!
> this sounds fun
> jeff send me directions
> i reckon you know the best route since you been here several times.
> 
> k


Let me see if I can find them, have them filed somewhere!!!


----------



## drill

DonJefe said:


> Let me see if I can find them, have them filed somewhere!!!


------------------
jeff, they are easy enough but do you come through indy or do you cut west from louisville towards st.louis and then head north?

k


----------



## icehog3

Jefe...my flight arrives Saturday the 25th around 10:00 AM ...I'll PM you the specifics......

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## DonJefe

drill said:


> ------------------
> jeff, they are easy enough but do you come through indy or do you cut west from louisville towards st.louis and then head north?
> 
> k


I go through Indy and it's about 5.5 hours.


----------



## ky toker

Spagg said:


> But man is it cold out right now!!


:r



> i live in michigan just wondering where about louisville is in regards to chicago.


It's down. Seriously, I think it took around 5 and a little more hours to Chicago for me. But that wasn't at speed limit, just a tad more. Pretty easy drive as far as directions.

http://maps.google.com/maps Chicago to Louisvillle


----------



## Darb85

ky toker said:


> :r
> 
> It's down. Seriously, I think it took around 5 and a little more hours to Chicago for me. But that wasn't at speed limit, just a tad more. Pretty easy drive as far as directions.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps Chicago to Louisvillle


Its about 6 hours for me hmmm ill have to say cant make this one just a bit too far to travel. Id love to but i guess i ll just have to try another one


----------



## DonJefe

Spagg said:


> Just sent you a pm about this!! I think we need to reserve something at the Fox and Hound for sure. If the weather cooperates, we can begin on the deck and then move to the pub. *But man is it cold out right now*!!


It is a WINTER herf!!


----------



## Spagg

DonJefe said:


> It is a WINTER herf!!


as warm as it had ben lately, I forgot it was winter :fu :r  !!


----------



## etenpenny

ky toker said:


> :r
> 
> It's down. Seriously, I think it took around 5 and a little more hours to Chicago for me. But that wasn't at speed limit, just a tad more. Pretty easy drive as far as directions.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps Chicago to Louisvillle


:r heh, am I the only one that laughed at this hehe

yea...... "its down" great reply


----------



## ky toker

etenpenny said:


> :r heh, am I the only one that laughed at this hehe
> 
> yea...... "its down" great reply


I have to like a guy who gets my waggery. Although, sometimes it gets a rolled up mag against my head.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

so where is everyone going to stay? We're going to be at the Best Western Brownsboro Inn.


----------



## icehog3

That's where I am staying Saturday night too....Lock your humidors!!!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

icehog3 said:


> That's where I am staying Saturday night too....Lock your humidors!!!!


Humidors???? I'm gonna have to chain Frank to the bed!! LOL.. and no, you can't come over to tease him either!! LOL


----------



## icehog3

Ms. Floydp said:


> Humidors???? I'm gonna have to chain Frank to the bed!! LOL.. and no, you can't come over to tease him either!! LOL


You and Frank are first in line for hugs!

Now I just have to figure how I can get the most cigars in a carry-on bag with my 1 days worth of clothes and Stoli....


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> That's where I am staying Saturday night too....Lock your humidors!!!!


If you're hollywood, lock your door!!


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> If you're hollywood, lock your door!!


Why, does he have Stoli? Or are you gonna go "Brokeback"??


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Why, does he have Stoli? Or are you gonna go "Brokeback"??


No, Frank thinks he has a purty mouth!!


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> No, Frank thinks he has a purty mouth!!


Oh crap, I need a drink. If Ned Beatty or Jon Voigt are in the Hotel lobby when I arrive, I'm heading straight back to Chicago....


----------



## Ms. Floydp

:r you can leave the Stoli Tom, we'll bring some.. Frank wants an Icehog hat too!! He said he'll pay for it but I don't want to know with what so I'm not asking... LOL

Now if Dave (Hollywood) is staying in the same hotel, I'm gonna have to baracade the door!! LOL


----------



## Ms. Floydp

icehog3 said:


> Oh crap, I need a drink. If Ned Beatty or Jon Voigt are in the Hotel lobby when I arrive, I'm heading straight back to Chicago....


and you can't do that till we get our hug Tom!! No matter what Ned Beatty and Jon Voigt want with you!


----------



## icehog3

Ms. Floydp said:


> and you can't do that till we get our hug Tom!! No matter what Ned Beatty and Jon Voigt want with you!


But I already squeal like a pig!!


----------



## dadof3illinois

Ms. Floydp said:


> so where is everyone going to stay? We're going to be at the Best Western Brownsboro Inn.


I"m planning on making reservations there when ever the wife figures out when we are going??? I'd like to be there Friday night, but that means we have to find someone willing to take the kids an extra night???? So until I here we have a place for the kids I"m waiting before making reservations.


----------



## drevim

Ms. Floydp said:


> so where is everyone going to stay? We're going to be at the Best Western Brownsboro Inn.


No offense to the Brownsboro crew, but I got a pretty sweet deal off priceline.

We're staying at the the Galt house in downtown. Was able to do the priceline thing for $55 (normally $125-150 a night on Sat.). Puffdaddy ran the same info, and got the same hotel.

In case anyone would be interested, here is the criteria:

Go to "Name your own price"
Select Downtown Louisville
Select 3 star hotels
Enter $55 as the price.

I think it is about 5 miles from Jeff's house (Jeff, please confirm), and I believe they stock Stoli in the mini frigs, and have Brokeback-Hog proof doors. :al


----------



## etenpenny

drevim said:


> and have Brokeback-Hog proof doors. :al


impossible.....


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> they stock Stoli in the mini frigs, and have Brokeback-Hog proof doors. :al


Haven't been invented...I have references to confirm this, although most of them are in prison or a hospital.


----------



## floydp

This is so kewl, can't wait to meet new folks and catch up with folks we haven't seen in a while. We'll have beer, bourbon, yeah and some Stoli too and Anita will bring some of that swill she calls vino. What else was it. HMMMM ah arrrrg, oh yeah CIGARS in the Stogie Mobile piloted by a damn fish head...


----------



## DonJefe

The Galt House is probably about 10 miles from my house and Fox and Hound.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

drevim said:


> have Brokeback-Hog proof doors. :al


well, that might just well be true but what good does it do ya when we have the HOG??? :tg LOL

Jerry, you can always make your reservations and then cancel one night of them if you can't go on Friday. If you tell them you got a better price on expedia then they'll give you the manager's rate of $57 a night. If you do your reservations through the hotel, you have up till 6pm the day of check in to cancel without any penalties.

Not sure how nice of a hotel it is but we don't plan on spending alot of time there anyway. We do have smoking room so even after the herf we can have another at the hotel.. if they have ice, we'll bring the stoli..LOL

Best Western Brownsboro Inn
1-800-780-7234


----------



## Spagg

floydp said:


> This is so kewl, can't wait to meet new folks and catch up with folks we haven't seen in a while. We'll have beer, bourbon, yeah and some Stoli too and Anita will bring some of that swill she calls vino. What else was it. HMMMM ah arrrrg, oh yeah CIGARS in the Stogie Mobile piloted by a damn fish head...


I agree. This has really turned into an event!


----------



## dadof3illinois

Ms. Floydp said:


> well, that might just well be true but what good does it do ya when we have the HOG??? :tg LOL
> 
> Jerry, you can always make your reservations and then cancel one night of them if you can't go on Friday. If you tell them you got a better price on expedia then they'll give you the manager's rate of $57 a night. If you do your reservations through the hotel, you have up till 6pm the day of check in to cancel without any penalties.
> 
> Not sure how nice of a hotel it is but we don't plan on spending alot of time there anyway. We do have smoking room so even after the herf we can have another at the hotel.. if they have ice, we'll bring the stoli..LOL
> 
> Best Western Brownsboro Inn
> 1-800-780-7234


I think that's what I'm going to do, we still don't know if we can be there Friday night. Just depends if the kids go spend the night with the grandparents Friday night or not.


----------



## SeanGAR

We're at the BW Brownboro as well ... Sat night only, Annie has an interview with INS Friday. I'm getting psyched.


----------



## floydp

SeanGAR said:


> We're at the BW Brownboro as well ... Sat night only, Annie has an interview with INS Friday. I'm getting psyched.


Kewl, we're in the same complex(cause it sounds kewl). Sure miss you guys.


----------



## dadof3illinois

SeanGAR said:


> We're at the BW Brownboro as well ... Sat night only, Annie has an interview with INS Friday. I'm getting psyched.


Hope everything goes well for Annie!!!!


----------



## icehog3

dadof3illinois said:


> Hope everything goes well for Annie!!!!


Ditto! Fingers and toes crossed in Chicago!


----------



## hollywood

dadof3illinois said:


> Hope everything goes well for Annie!!!!


Ditto squared her in Big Mo!! Wife and I can't wait to see you both again.


----------



## floydp

Kick Ass Annie....


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Good Luck Annie!! We're pulling for ya!! Can't wait to see you guys in 2 weeks...


----------



## Da Klugs

SeanGAR said:


> We're at the BW Brownboro as well ... Sat night only, Annie has an interview with INS Friday. I'm getting psyched.


But then you won't be sleeping with that exotic foreign babe anymore. :r


----------



## hollywood

*10* _D__ays_ ... and counting!!


----------



## wrinklenuts

God. I love Louisville. I wish I could be there for the Herf. I lived there after College and I love that city. There is always something to do in Louisville. I lived off of Bardstown Road.


----------



## icehog3

wrinklenuts said:


> God. I love Louisville. I wish I could be there for the Herf. I lived there after College and I love that city. There is always something to do in Louisville. I lived off of Bardstown Road.


*Bardstown Rocks!!!!*


----------



## wrinklenuts

icehog3 said:


> *Bardstown Rocks!!!!*


I think so too. I used to rollerblade through that huge park. There were some great hills and I would haul ass. Anyway, I like the atmosphere of the whole area. I used to watch thunder over Louisville at a house on a hill off of Bardstown Road. They had a killer party every year. I love thunder over Louisville. There is also a nice little Sushi Bar towards the end of Bardstown Road towards downtown. I think it turns into another street. Anyway I forgot the name of it but it's goood! There was also a nice cigar store across the street from a Jiffy Lube in the same general vacinity.


----------



## ky toker

wrinklenuts said:


> I think so too. I used to rollerblade through that huge park. There were some great hills and I would haul ass. Anyway, I like the atmosphere of the whole area. I used to watch thunder over Louisville at a house on a hill off of Bardstown Road. They had a killer party every year. I love thunder over Louisville. There is also a nice little Sushi Bar towards the end of Bardstown Road towards downtown. I think it turns into another street. Anyway I forgot the name of it but it's goood! There was also a nice cigar store across the street from a Jiffy Lube in the same general vacinity.


Bardstown has it all; nice restuarants, cheap restaurants, good Irish beer pubs, any ethnic food, and strangely dressed people. It is good place to go because you'll find something.


----------



## DonJefe

wrinklenuts said:


> I think so too. I used to rollerblade through that huge park. There were some great hills and I would haul ass. Anyway, I like the atmosphere of the whole area. I used to watch thunder over Louisville at a house on a hill off of Bardstown Road. They had a killer party every year. I love thunder over Louisville. There is also a nice little Sushi Bar towards the end of Bardstown Road towards downtown. I think it turns into another street. Anyway I forgot the name of it but it's goood! There was also a nice *cigar store across the street from a Jiffy Lube *in the same general vacinity.


That was Whit's Highland Tobacco and unfortunately it is no longer in business. Whit was one the most knowledgeable people regarding tobacco that I have ever met. Great guy.


----------



## drevim

hollywood said:


> *10* _D__ays_ ... and counting!!


When I think about this, I touch my.....Anyways, looking forward to the herf.:r

Jeff, it'd be nice if the weather of the last couple of days holds on. 50's is good. Although I think it is supposed to turn to crap by this Sat., here's to keeping the fingures crossed that it all moves out next week.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

drevim said:


> When I think about this, I touch my.....Anyways, looking forward to the herf.:r
> 
> Jeff, it'd be nice if the weather of the last couple of days holds on. 50's is good. Although I think it is supposed to turn to crap by this Sat., here's to keeping the fingures crossed that it all moves out next week.


Maybe it's a good thing you're not staying in the same hotel...LOL


----------



## icehog3

wrinklenuts said:


> I think so too. I used to rollerblade through that huge park. There were some great hills and I would haul ass. Anyway, I like the atmosphere of the whole area. I used to watch thunder over Louisville at a house on a hill off of Bardstown Road. They had a killer party every year. I love thunder over Louisville. There is also a nice little Sushi Bar towards the end of Bardstown Road towards downtown. I think it turns into another street. Anyway I forgot the name of it but it's goood! There was also a nice cigar store across the street from a Jiffy Lube in the same general vacinity.


I got to see Thunder Over Luhvul from the bridge in 2000, it was the best fireworks display I have ever seen bar none. It was like the Chicago 4th of July Fireworks, times 10, for 45 straight minutes! Unbelievable! Then I was in the infield for the Kentucky Derby two weeks later....buy, what you don't see on TV...the infield is basically a modern day Sodom & Gomorrah....had a really really really good time.....


----------



## hollywood

Ms. Floydp said:


> Maybe it's a good thing you're not staying in the same hotel...LOL


I second that thought!! Already too Brokeback for me!!


----------



## wrinklenuts

icehog3 said:


> I got to see Thunder Over Luhvul from the bridge in 2000, it was the best fireworks display I have ever seen bar none. It was like the Chicago 4th of July Fireworks, times 10, for 45 straight minutes! Unbelievable! Then I was in the infield for the Kentucky Derby two weeks later....buy, what you don't see on TV...the infield is basically a modern day Sodom & Gomorrah....had a really really really good time.....


I've heard that it's the biggest fireworks display in the U.S.


----------



## drevim

Ms. Floydp said:


> Maybe it's a good thing you're not staying in the same hotel...LOL


Man, you try to let everyone know how "excited" you are to meet them, and you take crap for it. :r


----------



## hollywood

9 days.


----------



## ky toker

Any one have a portable dvd/tv thingy contraption? I could download that movie Blowing Smoke and put it on DVD for us to play while hanging out.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

I think Jeff has a laptop and I'm bringing my laptop. I was going to leave it in the room but can bring it with me to the herf. It sucks on sound, I usually hook it to external speakers or use headsets with it.


----------



## icehog3

ky toker said:


> Any one have a portable dvd/tv thingy contraption? I could download that movie Blowing Smoke and put it on DVD for us to play while hanging out.


Watchin' movies?? I'm smokin' cigars, getting drunk and hitting on Frank!! :r


----------



## ky toker

icehog3 said:


> Watchin' movies?? I'm smokin' cigars, getting drunk and hitting on Frank!! :r


I was just trying to find a distraction to give ample time to work your magic.


----------



## icehog3

ky toker said:


> I was just trying to find a distraction to give ample time to work your magic.


:r

Ah...I see your plan now...everyone else, ignore the posts...nothing to see here...kytoker and I aren't planning anything....

MWAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## DonJefe

Checked the forecast this morning and it said Sunny and mid 50's, just looked and now they are calling for RAIN on herf day!!!! This could suck!


----------



## hollywood

DonJefe said:


> ...RAIN on herf day!!!! This could suck!


indoors ... outdoors ... who give's a rats A$$!! herfin' again with you jokers will be great either way!!


----------



## icehog3

Thought we were talkin' Fox'n'Hounds anyway?


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Thought we were talkin' Fox'n'Hounds anyway?


Fox and Hound is reserved in the evening around 6:30, they wouldn't let us in any earlier because UK and UL play that afternoon. We'll make it work!!


----------



## dadof3illinois

DonJefe said:


> Fox and Hound is reserved in the evening around 6:30, they wouldn't let us in any earlier because UK and UL play that afternoon. We'll make it work!!


We will just have to figure something out for prior to 6:30 then????


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Fox and Hound is reserved in the evening around 6:30, they wouldn't let us in any earlier because UK and UL play that afternoon. We'll make it work!!


Big game.....Go Cardinals!!!


----------



## dadof3illinois

icehog3 said:


> Big game.....Go Cardinals!!!


Your not talking about basketball are you!!!!!!! I thought you were a man's man and hockey, football, hurt the other guy type of sports lover!!!!!

Now if it were NCAA wrestling then that's a sport....

Just pulling your chain Tom.


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Big game.....Go Cardinals!!!


They don't play each other, UK has already beaten UL this year!!


----------



## hollywood

Jeff, know anything about these places? They are a few others I found down there that are supposedly cigar friendly. May be a chance to get in there before the Fox & Hound.

*LOUISVILLE:*

Bobby J's
3220 Frankfort Avenue
Louisville, KY
502-899-7142

Louisiana Jack's
630 Barret Avenue
Louisville, KY
502-589-2739

Porcini
2730 Frankfort Avenue
Louisville, Kentucky
502-894-8686


----------



## DonJefe

Now the forecast is partly sunny with temps in the 50's! I wish they'd make up their minds!

Porcini's would be a little pricy for a herf!!


----------



## floydp

icehog3 said:


> Watchin' movies?? I'm smokin' cigars, getting drunk and hitting on Frank!! :r


Well I have the pirated version of Brokeback Mountain, I guess that would serve as inspiration. As if it was even needed ya big husky devil you.. :r


----------



## ky toker

*Hollywood*, when are you getting in?


----------



## DonJefe

floydp said:


> Well *I have the pirated version of Brokeback Mountain*, I guess that would serve as inspiration. As if it was even needed ya big husky devil you.. :r


I seriously hope that's not true!u


----------



## hollywood

ky toker said:


> *Hollywood*, when are you getting in?


Hopefully still Friday afternoon/early evening - maybe around 3 or 4pm? Father-in-law may have to have another leg surgery this coming week - getting small clots after vein surgery week before last. If he has too go in, we won't be able to come until Saturday as our Friday sitter will be unavailable.

What's going on? Pre-herf planning?


----------



## DonJefe

hollywood said:


> Hopefully still Friday afternoon/early evening - maybe around 3 or 4pm? Father-in-law may have to have another leg surgery this coming week - getting small clots after vein surgery week before last. If he has too go in, we won't be able to come until Saturday as our Friday sitter will be unavailable.
> 
> What's going on? Pre-herf planning?


If you get in Friday afternoon, you can help me roast coffee!!


----------



## hollywood

DonJefe said:


> If you get in Friday afternoon, you can help me roast coffee!!


SWEET!! I'm gonna need a roasting mentor!! Can't wait to get my popper/roaster in - i'm already eyeing a FreshRoast Plus 8 roaster or an i-roast.


----------



## DonJefe

hollywood said:


> SWEET!! I'm gonna need a roasting mentor!! Can't wait to get my popper/roaster in - i'm already eyeing a FreshRoast Plus 8 roaster or an i-roast.


I'm your huckleberry. I have a FR8, so you'll get to see one in action.


----------



## Da Klugs

Looking forward to "getting away" and gettin with the homies. Hallie qualified for the state diving meet last night. It's next Thursday night. Jane starts her radiation treatments that day and I plan on driving her each and every weekday for the next 6 weeks. Not sure if I can get in Friday night afterward but if not will be in on Sat AM. If it's Sat Hog and I will coordinate getting in as close as possible time wise.

Coffee? Who's bringin booze?


----------



## DonJefe

Da Klugs said:


> Looking forward to "getting away" and gettin with the homies. Hallie qualified for the state diving meet last night. It's next Thursday night. Jane starts her radiation treatments that day and I plan on driving her each and every weekday for the next 6 weeks. Not sure if I can get in Friday night afterward but if not will be in on Sat AM. If it's Sat Hog and I will coordinate getting in as close as possible time wise.
> 
> Coffee? *Who's bringin booze*?


Everyone!


----------



## hollywood

DonJefe said:


> Everyone!


:r ABSOLUTELY!!


----------



## hollywood

DonJefe said:


> I'm your huckleberry. I have a FR8, so you'll get to see one in action.


Awesome. Can't wait!


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Everyone!


I no like booze.....


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> I no like booze.....


but it likes you Tom!


----------



## hollywood

Any liquor requests?


----------



## icehog3

hollywood said:


> Any liquor requests?


Lemme think about it..... :r


----------



## hollywood

icehog3 said:


> Lemme think about it..... :r


Guess you can never have too many bottles of that!?!:r


----------



## icehog3

hollywood said:


> Guess you can never have too many bottles of that!?!:r


Actually gonna see if I can find a couple bottles of that Port I had last night for everyone to sample. I have no idea if it's low end or high end, I just know it went great with a Boli.


----------



## dadof3illinois

hollywood said:


> Any liquor requests?


I'm a beer man myself.....and cheap beer at that.....:r


----------



## hollywood

dadof3illinois said:


> I'm a beer man myself.....and cheap beer at that.....:r


I can do PLENTY of that! how 'bout some hig-end Natural Lite or The Beast Light!?!:r :al


----------



## icehog3

Hey Jeff, it this place cigar friendly all the time? I was there in 2000 but didn't smoke cigars back then.

The Irish Rover
2319 Frankfort Ave.
Lousiville, Ky.
502-899-3544 
This is Louisville's Irish pub. It has been open for three years in a 150-year-old building in a historic neighborhood. It draws a range of customers from college students to retirees, as well as many families.

Nine taps include eight regulars plus one revolving tap. Regulars are Guinness Stout, Harp, Murphy's Stout, Fuller's E.S.B., Watney's Red, Newcastle Brown, Whitbread and Bulmer's cider.

Pub grub is made from fresh ingredients. Starters include Scotch eggs for $4.50, Irish chips for $1.95 and mushroom croustades for $3.75. Sandwiches and burgers run $2.95-$5.75 and come with Irish chips. Pub grub includes smoked salmon and potato gratin for $5.75, Dublin coddle (stew) for $4.95, leek and mushroom quiche for $3.50 and fish cakes for $7.95. Pub plates are served after 6 p.m. and include Irish salmon for $10.95 and Irish whiskey steak for $10.95. There's a children's menu.

The pub also stocks several single-malt Scotches and Irish whiskeys, including the rare and outstanding Midleton.

Beer prices: 20-ounce pints $3.50.

Hours: 11 a.m.-11 p.m. (midnight weekends).

Location: From Interstate 64 East take Grinstead Drive exit and take left at ramp (from I-64 West take right at the end of the ramp). The first left is Peterson, which deadends into Frankfort Avenue. Go left.

More vitals: Also serves wine. Outdoor patio. Separate non-smoking section, wheelchair accessible. Has own parking lot, but it fills quickly. *Hosts beer dinners, whisky dinners and cigar and port dinners. 
*


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Hey Jeff, it this place cigar friendly all the time? I was there in 2000 but didn't smoke cigars back then.
> 
> The Irish Rover
> 2319 Frankfort Ave.
> Lousiville, Ky.
> 502-899-3544
> This is Louisville's Irish pub. It has been open for three years in a 150-year-old building in a historic neighborhood. It draws a range of customers from college students to retirees, as well as many families.
> 
> Nine taps include eight regulars plus one revolving tap. Regulars are Guinness Stout, Harp, Murphy's Stout, Fuller's E.S.B., Watney's Red, Newcastle Brown, Whitbread and Bulmer's cider.
> 
> Pub grub is made from fresh ingredients. Starters include Scotch eggs for $4.50, Irish chips for $1.95 and mushroom croustades for $3.75. Sandwiches and burgers run $2.95-$5.75 and come with Irish chips. Pub grub includes smoked salmon and potato gratin for $5.75, Dublin coddle (stew) for $4.95, leek and mushroom quiche for $3.50 and fish cakes for $7.95. Pub plates are served after 6 p.m. and include Irish salmon for $10.95 and Irish whiskey steak for $10.95. There's a children's menu.
> 
> The pub also stocks several single-malt Scotches and Irish whiskeys, including the rare and outstanding Midleton.
> 
> Beer prices: 20-ounce pints $3.50.
> 
> Hours: 11 a.m.-11 p.m. (midnight weekends).
> 
> Location: From Interstate 64 East take Grinstead Drive exit and take left at ramp (from I-64 West take right at the end of the ramp). The first left is Peterson, which deadends into Frankfort Avenue. Go left.
> 
> More vitals: Also serves wine. Outdoor patio. Separate non-smoking section, wheelchair accessible. Has own parking lot, but it fills quickly. *Hosts beer dinners, whisky dinners and cigar and port dinners.
> *


No, my shop was less than a block from the Rover and back then they didn't allow cigar smoking.


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> No, my shop was less than a block from the Rover and back then they didn't allow cigar smoking.


Bummer, the food was good.

How far is where we're staying from Bardstown Road?


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Bummer, the food was good.
> 
> How far is where we're staying from Bardstown Road?


About 5 miles.


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> About 5 miles.


Cool...just in case I stay awake longer than everyone else... :r


----------



## icehog3

Or I need a "Burrito as big as your head"......


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Or I need a "Burrito as big ag your head"......


Now you're talking!!


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Now you're talking!!


That place is awesome!!! (at least when you're wasted.....)


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> That place is awesome!!! (*at least when you're wasted.....)*


That definitely helps!!!!!:r


----------



## drill

ok we got our weekend schedules(supervisors on call) worked out the past few evenings and im good so looks like i'll get in friday late afternoon or evening.
i'll be out of town till thursday night so i wont get to read any updates after this weekend 
so how about pm'ing me some cell/phone #'s
reckon i'll book in at brownsboro BW

k



Da Klugs said:


> Looking forward to "getting away" and gettin with the homies. Hallie qualified for the state diving meet last night. It's next Thursday night. Jane starts her radiation treatments that day and I plan on driving her each and every weekday for the next 6 weeks. Not sure if I can get in Friday night afterward but if not will be in on Sat AM. If it's Sat Hog and I will coordinate getting in as close as possible time wise.
> 
> Coffee? Who's bringin booze?


 I'll bring booze dave what you want?
also if anyone else has requests just let them fly i may just have some!

what i want to know is who's making the 
" Birthday Cake!"

k


----------



## DonJefe

drill said:


> ok we got our weekend schedules(supervisors on call) worked out the past few evenings and im good so looks like i'll get in friday late afternoon or evening.
> i'll be out of town till thursday night so i wont get to read any updates after this weekend
> so how about pm'ing me some cell/phone #'s
> reckon i'll book in at brownsboro BW
> 
> k
> 
> I'll bring booze dave what you want?
> also if anyone else has requests just let them fly i may just have some!
> 
> what i want to know is who's making the
> " Birthday Cake!"
> 
> k


Is it your birthday again?!:r PM sent with my #.


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> Lemme think about it..... :r


.

I'm planning to bring a bottle of Woodford's Reserve, at least a bottle or two of wine/port, and a special requested bottle of some south of the border "water" for our VA lady.

Of course this may all be for naught, if we end up at a bar for the day, but I am packing for being at Jeff's.


----------



## hollywood

drevim said:


> .
> 
> I'm planning to bring a bottle of Woodford's Reserve, at least a bottle or two of wine/port, and a special requested bottle of some south of the border "water" for our VA lady.
> 
> Of course this may all be for naught, if we end up at a bar for the day, but I am packing for being at Jeff's.


Nice. Guess I'll put my Woodford's back on the shelf and get something different. Leaves more for me when I get back. Maybe uncle Evan Williams is gonna have to join me on this road trip.:al


----------



## dadof3illinois

hollywood said:


> Nice. Guess I'll put my Woodford's back on the shelf and get something different. Leaves more for me when I get back. Maybe uncle Evan Williams is gonna have to join me on this road trip.:al


I"m going to wait and see where we are going to be herfing at. I can always run out and pick something up down there if needed.


----------



## drevim

hollywood said:


> Nice. Guess I'll put my Woodford's back on the shelf and get something different. Leaves more for me when I get back. Maybe uncle Evan Williams is gonna have to join me on this road trip.:al


That be sweet Dave, I've hear a lot of good things about your uncle. Never met him though. Or course if you would like to bring the Woodford's, I could bring some Maker's or Knob Creek, instead.


----------



## hollywood

drevim said:


> That be sweet Dave, I've hear a lot of good things about your uncle. Never met him though. Or course if you would like to bring the Woodford's, I could bring some Maker's or Knob Creek, instead.


No, that's quite alright. Uncle Woody likes to hang around the house.


----------



## itstim

I am definitely in for this. I just booked my plane ticket. (I just could not see myself driving the 9+ hours to Louisville from Northern Virginia!) I am due to arrive in Louisville at 1:00 on Saturday. DonHefe, how close am I from your place from the airport? Is it close enough to get a ride from someone?

Looking forward to meeting many of you in person for the first time. It will be good to see Anita, Frank, Mark, Sean, and Annie once again....Hey, this is shaping up to be a Virginia herf in Kentucky! And, yes, I will be staying at the BW Brownsboro Inn with the other Virginians. (I said Virginians.  )

And...while I am at it...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DONJEFE!


----------



## dadof3illinois

Finally got the reservations at Best Western and we will be in Friday night sometime just according to when we get to leave here. If there is a pre herf can someone let me know where, when and how long it will last so when we get there we can meet up with everyone.

Now I just have to figure out what to bring, let's see........cigars, booze, coolerdor, change of clothes....oh yea wife.

Jeff, Hope your having a happy birthday today!!!!


----------



## Spagg

Happy Birthday Jeff!!


----------



## DonJefe

OK, doesn't look like the weather is going to cooperate so we will be herfing indoors at my house. If anyone has an air cleaner, could you please bring it along to help out the two that I have?


----------



## Da Klugs

drill said:


> ok we got our weekend schedules(supervisors on call) worked out the past few evenings and im good so looks like i'll get in friday late afternoon or evening.
> i'll be out of town till thursday night so i wont get to read any updates after this weekend
> so how about pm'ing me some cell/phone #'s
> reckon i'll book in at brownsboro BW
> 
> k
> 
> I'll bring booze dave what you want?
> also if anyone else has requests just let them fly i may just have some!
> 
> what i want to know is who's making the
> " Birthday Cake!"
> 
> k


I'm bringing some NavyDoc booze. He sent me some Cuban rum and 50 year old port. Can't think of a better place to drink a few to his safety and good health.

Jane gave me a free pass for Friday night soooo.... barring unforseen circumstances... Pre herf?


----------



## drevim

DonJefe said:


> OK, doesn't look like the weather is going to cooperate so we will be herfing indoors at my house. If anyone has an air cleaner, could you please bring it along to help out the two that I have?


I don't have air cleaners, but I got several fans. I know it may be too cool, but if you don't mind propping a window, I can bring one of those large air exchanging fans, or a box fan. Just let me know.

(Hope some of that 50 yr old Port is still around on Sat., bet that is some tasty chit)


----------



## ky toker

icehog3 said:


> Or I need a "Burrito as big as your head"......


HaHa! Did Jeff take you into outstanding extablishment?



> Maybe uncle Evan Williams is gonna have to join me on this road trip.


After playing some poker Fri with your uncle while putting down some doublebocks, Saturday didn't turn out to be eventful day. - I was asking about Friday because I was trying to see if anyone was coming in and when I was getting cleared for the herf.


----------



## icehog3

ky toker said:


> HaHa! Did Jeff take you into outstanding extablishment?


No, found that one all on my own when I was attending U of L in 2000. Good stuff at 4 AM!!!


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> No, found that one all on my own when I was attending U of L in 2000. Good stuff at 4 AM!!!


I have to say, I'd pity Jeff's house after a day of cigar herfing, and people eating Burritos as big as their heads. Not sure which would mask the smell of which though.:r


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> I have to say, I'd pity Jeff's house after a day of cigar herfing, and people eating Burritos as big as their heads. Not sure which would mask the smell of which though.:r


That Hotel is going to need the E.P.A. to come through and detoxify it on Sunday morning!!


----------



## DonJefe

Da Klugs said:


> I'm bringing some NavyDoc booze. He sent me some Cuban rum and 50 year old port. Can't think of a better place to drink a few to his safety and good health.
> 
> Jane gave me a free pass for Friday night soooo.... barring unforseen circumstances... Pre herf?


What time do you need me to pick you up? Pre herf with sliders? They won't know what him them on Saturday!!


----------



## catfishm2

icehog3 said:


> That Hotel is going to need the E.P.A. to come through and detoxify it on Sunday morning!!


Hope my room is upwind of yours...:r


----------



## icehog3

catfishm2 said:


> Hope my room is upwind of yours...:r


If Dave and Jeff eat sliders on Friday, we better find another hotel!


----------



## dadof3illinois

icehog3 said:


> If Dave and Jeff eat sliders on Friday, we better find another hotel!


Tom, you and I can eat the burritos. I think we can take'em!!!!


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> If Dave and Jeff eat sliders on Friday, we better find another hotel!


It's not a matter of if, but of how many!:r


----------



## icehog3

dadof3illinois said:


> Tom, you and I can eat the burritos. I think we can take'em!!!!


It will be war, Jerry....war!!


----------



## Da Klugs

DonJefe said:


> What time do you need me to pick you up? Pre herf with sliders? They won't know what him them on Saturday!!


Does Mortons still let you smoke cigars?


----------



## altbier

Just saw this thread. I wish the Peugeot was road worthy enough to drive the 9 hours, i would be there to see the shack herf crew!

take lots of photos!


----------



## dadof3illinois

icehog3 said:


> It will be war, Jerry....war!!


Beer and burritos.........Oh my!!!!....:r


----------



## drevim

dadof3illinois said:


> Tom, you and I can eat the burritos. I think we can take'em!!!!


I don't know about the "speed herf", but this is a contest I can definitely compete in.

Guess I'll have to start the "gut load" on the way to Lville. This whole deal could get UGLY!!!!:r


----------



## SeanGAR

Oops .... a slight "glitch" has come up. 

After talking to the boss yesterday, she has decided that it would be stupid to go back to work after her interview so we'll be coming in Friday early evening instead of Saturday noonish. So if there are pre-herf festivities please keep us in the loop.

I'll PM cell number(s) to Jeff. No problem here doing some of the airport runs to pick people up. Tim, you still have our cell numbers? Man, this is going to be fun.


----------



## DonJefe

Da Klugs said:


> Does Mortons still let you smoke cigars?


I'll check.


----------



## Spagg

Is there a plan for the pre-herf yet? It seems like there are several people who will be here on Friday.


----------



## DonJefe

Spagg said:


> Is there a plan for the pre-herf yet? It seems like there are several people who will be here on Friday.


I thought you were in charge of the pre-herf?!


----------



## Spagg

DonJefe said:


> I thought you were in charge of the pre-herf?!


Uh Oh:hn :r !!


----------



## DonJefe

Spagg said:


> Uh Oh:hn :r !!


Better get busy!:mn


----------



## itstim

Spagg said:


> Is there a plan for the pre-herf yet? It seems like there are several people who will be here on Friday.


Don't want to peak too early now...save some of the drinking and smoking for Saturday when the rest of us arrive.


----------



## itstim

SeanGAR said:


> Oops .... a slight "glitch" has come up.
> 
> After talking to the boss yesterday, she has decided that it would be stupid to go back to work after her interview so we'll be coming in Friday early evening instead of Saturday noonish. So if there are pre-herf festivities please keep us in the loop.
> 
> I'll PM cell number(s) to Jeff. No problem here doing some of the airport runs to pick people up. Tim, you still have our cell numbers? Man, this is going to be fun.


Sean, I have Annie's cell number. Mine is still the same. Like I said before, don't peak too early now...save some for the rest of us.


----------



## Spagg

itstim said:


> Don't want to peak too early now...save some of the drinking and smoking for Saturday when the rest of us arrive.


No worries!! There will be plenty of that on Saturday!!:al :w


----------



## pnoon

Don't forget.
Gorillas LOVE pictures.
o


----------



## DonJefe

Da Klugs said:


> Does Mortons still let you smoke cigars?


In the bar only.


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> In the bar only.


That's no good......I don't like bars.


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> That's no good......I don't like bars.


That's OK, you won't be here on Friday anyway!! :tg


----------



## drevim

DonJefe said:


> That's OK, you won't be here on Friday anyway!! :tg


Sorry Icehog, not to step into your conversation, but...

Me and my stinkin' job, always cutting into the fun.:c

I get off work at 4 am....I could be in Lville by 6 am. Think you guys will still be at it.:r


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> I get off work at 4 am....I could be in Lville by 6 am. Think you guys will still be at it.:r


Yes. I think we will. I can almost guarantee it.


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Yes. I think we will. I can almost guarantee it.


My honey-do list is going to be huge after this weekend! It'll be worth it though!!!!!


----------



## hollywood

DonJefe said:


> My honey-do list is going to be huge after this weekend! It'll be worth it though!!!!!


You are not alone, sir!!!:r


----------



## Spagg

DonJefe said:


> My honey-do list is going to be huge after this weekend! It'll be worth it though!!!!!


I hear ya. I told Julie about dinner Saturday and she is already planning on an action plan to remove the cigar smoke from her clothing:r .


----------



## DonJefe

Spagg said:


> I hear ya. I told Julie about dinner Saturday and she is already planning on an action plan to remove the cigar smoke from her clothing:r .


So you're only hanging out for dinner?


----------



## Spagg

DonJefe said:


> So you're only hanging out for dinner?


No. Julie has things to do early on and will meet us for dinner. I will be there for the duration!!


----------



## DonJefe

Spagg said:


> No. Julie has things to do early on and will meet us for dinner. I will be there for the duration!!


Cool.


----------



## drevim

Jeff - 

So do you have a "set" plan for Saturday??

Herf at your house from ? to ?
Dinner at Fox?
After dinner herf?

I'm all for letting things fall as they may, just wondering if there was anything set at this point.

We're planning on leaving E'ville at about 10 am (11 am Lville time), so we will probably be in around 1. Didn't know if you were still planning on starting Sat. in the early afternoon. We can hang at the hotel, if not.

PS - if you need us to bring ANYTHING, pm me. Short of large volumes of alcohol and cigars, I didn't know what else to bring.


----------



## hollywood

_2 days 'til pre-herf!!!_

Getting my smokes out today and putting them in my dry-box before transfering to the otterbox. At least I don't have to bring that big arse humi that I brought to the shack!


----------



## ky toker

Spagg said:


> I hear ya. I told Julie about dinner Saturday and she is already planning on an action plan to remove the cigar smoke from her clothing:r .


Great! I think Brandy will be coming up to Fox & Hound as well. She's not much on the smoke either.


----------



## illuminatus

I'm an idiot!


----------



## hollywood

illuminatus said:


> sorry, but it's for a good cause http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=292069&posted=1#post292069 :r


Not here, bro!


----------



## illuminatus

hollywood said:


> Not here, bro!


Crap, sorry bout that hollywood, I actually meant to leave this thread out. Must've clicked on it on accident. My bad.


----------



## ky toker

itstim said:


> I am due to arrive in Louisville at 1:00 on Saturday. DonHefe, how close am I from your place from the airport? Is it close enough to get a ride from someone?


I can pick you up on my way.


----------



## illuminatus

Man.. you guys get to have all the fun... I wanna come!


----------



## IHT

sounds like a blast....

WE WANT PICTURES!!

make sure someone takes them, posts them, links them, etc.


----------



## illuminatus

IHT said:


> sounds like a blast....
> 
> WE WANT PICTURES!!
> 
> make sure someone takes them, posts them, links them, etc.


:tpd: Getting to look at everyone's pictures is ALMOST as good as getting to go hang out with people!


----------



## catfishm2

hollywood said:


> Not here, bro!


:tpd: Exactly!


----------



## illuminatus

catfishm2 said:


> :tpd: Exactly!


I already apologized once. But I'll do it again. I'm sorry.


----------



## DonJefe

Back to business. The pre-herf is going to be at the Bluegrass Brewing Company. Go check them out: http://www.bbcbrew.com

If you are coming in on Friday, let me know what time. I know most of you are getting in around dinner time, but just want to narrow it down.


----------



## Spagg

DonJefe said:


> Back to business. The pre-herf is going to be at the Bluegrass Brewing Company. Go check them out: http://www.bbcbrew.com
> 
> If you are coming in on Friday, let me know what time. I know most of you are getting in around dinner time, but just want to narrow it down.


Which BBC????


----------



## DonJefe

Spagg said:


> Which BBC????


St. Matthews


----------



## SeanGAR

DonJefe said:


> Back to business. The pre-herf is going to be at the Bluegrass Brewing Company. Go check them out: http://www.bbcbrew.com
> 
> If you are coming in on Friday, let me know what time. I know most of you are getting in around dinner time, but just want to narrow it down.


Probably rolling in around 6:00-6:30 ... heading to the pub after checkin.


----------



## hollywood

I'll be rolling in early - probably around 2:00; or 3:00 at the latest. I can still help do some roasting if you want. Hopefully won't be too crosseyed by dinner time!?:al


----------



## DonJefe

hollywood said:


> I'll be rolling in early - probably around 2:00; or 3:00 at the latest. I can still help do some roasting if you want. Hopefully won't be too crosseyed by dinner time!?:al


Sounds like a plan, give me a call when you hit town.


----------



## dadof3illinois

Well, our plans have changed again. My wifes grandmother passed away today. The wake will be on Friday morning so we will be leaving from there and getting in early afternoon for the pre herf.

I see we are going to the Bluegrass Brewing Company in St. Matthews right, is everyone planning on meeting there or at Jeff's house first?


----------



## SeanGAR

dadof3illinois said:


> Well, our plans have changed again. My wifes grandmother passed away today. The wake will be on Friday morning so we will be leaving from there and getting in early afternoon for the pre herf.
> 
> I see we are going to the Bluegrass Brewing Company in St. Matthews right, is everyone planning on meeting there or at Jeff's house first?


St. Matthews .... is that the place on Shelbyville Rd or is there more than one?


----------



## DAFU

Sounds like y'all are going to have a great time!!!:r 
Wishing I could make the short drive...........but no possible way.


----------



## catfishm2

We're planning on leaving by 5 on Saturday morning. Barring any unforeseen circumstances and depending on how many times I have to give Anita the "Don't make me stop this car!" speech, we should be rolling into town around noon. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## DonJefe

SeanGAR said:


> St. Matthews .... is that the place on Shelbyville Rd or is there more than one?


That's the one Sean. I was thinking about meeting everyone at the hotel Friday night and going to BBC from there.


----------



## DonJefe

Unless there is a drastic change, it appears that the weather is going to cooperate after all! Mid to high 50's with only a 20% chance of rain.


----------



## ky toker

Anyone else arriving in the airport around 1pm Sat.?


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Jeff, are you sure we can't bring anything besides booze?


----------



## DonJefe

Ms. Floydp said:


> Jeff, are you sure we can't bring anything besides booze?


Uh, cigars?!


----------



## dadof3illinois

What time do you plan on being at the hotel Jeff? We are going to be able to make it in early tomorrow evening so we will be able to make the pre herf.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

DonJefe said:


> Uh, cigars?!


Crap!!! Knew I was forgetting something!! LOL.. gonna have to give Mark and Frank the "save those stogies for the herf" speech the entire trip!! :r

Mark that speech never worked for my dad, what makes you think it's gonna work for you??? LOL


----------



## mels95yj

Ms. Floydp said:


> Crap!!! Knew I was forgetting something!! LOL.. gonna have to give Mark and Frank the "save those stogies for the herf" speech the entire trip!! :r
> 
> Mark that speech never worked for my dad, what makes you think it's gonna work for you??? LOL


If you're coming I64, honk as you drive by the second KY exit (Cannonsburg). Unfortunately, I'm unable to make this one. I hope everyone has a great time in the Bluegrass state!

Mel


----------



## DonJefe

mels95yj said:


> If you're coming I64, honk as you drive by the second KY exit (Cannonsburg). Unfortunately, I'm unable to make this one. I hope everyone has a great time in the Bluegrass state!
> 
> Mel


Sorry to hear it Mel! Hopefully we'll be doing this again soon and you can make it.

Who's ready to herf?!:mn


----------



## DonJefe

Was just looking through the guest list again, there is going to be a lot of ring guage at this herf! Wish more of you could make it, but I definitely plan on doing this again with a lot more planning involved! I had to take off work today too, just too excited to sit at work tonight!!!


----------



## floydp

DonJefe said:


> Was just looking through the guest list again, there is going to be a lot of ring guage at this herf! Wish more of you could make it, but I definitely plan on doing this again with a lot more planning involved! I had to take off work today too, just too excited to sit at work tonight!!!


Nancy boy, wuss, girly. I say that because I have to work tomorrow, and I'll be whacked out fargin nuts all day.

Damn I'm ready to herf Jeff.


----------



## hollywood

I've had a hard time concentrating on studying today, too!! Stocks, commodities, options, the SEC; all seemed kind of blah for some reason! Kept thinking about watching Tom down a bottle of Stoli, and Dave and Drill comparing pre-embargo notes!!:r Just finishing up packing. Heading out of here around 8 or 9 am. Wooo Hooo!!


----------



## drevim

DonJefe said:


> Sorry to hear it Mel! Hopefully we'll be doing this again soon and you can make it.
> 
> *Who's ready to herf*?!:mn


OOH OOH Me, hope all of you pre herfs have a great time tomorrow night. Just save a little energy for us late comers.


----------



## hollywood

DonJefe said:


> Who's ready to herf?!:mn


----------



## drill

looks like i'll hit town early evening or even late afternoon
packing up the cases now any request's?

k


----------



## icehog3

drill said:


> looks like i'll hit town early evening or even late afternoon
> packing up the cases now any request's?
> 
> k


That you smoke one of my cigars even though I know they can't compare to yours!!


----------



## hollywood

icehog3 said:


> That you smoke one of my cigars even though I know they can't compare to yours!!


:r how true!! just bring yourself ready!


----------



## opus

Enjoy the herf my brothers, I know you will. I will be thinking of you tonight while playing poker, and wishing I was there. Stay safe.


----------



## SeanGAR

Well Annie & I passed the interview so she has a green card. What a great excuse for a herf. Heading out soon .... see some of y'all tonight and the rest tomorrow. Safe trips everybody. Jeff, I'm bringing my HEPA air purifier. CU.
Sean


----------



## DonJefe

SeanGAR said:


> Well Annie & I passed the interview so she has a green card. What a great excuse for a herf. Heading out soon .... see some of y'all tonight and the rest tomorrow. Safe trips everybody. Jeff, I'm bringing my HEPA air purifier. CU.
> Sean


That is great news! Congrats Annie! See you guys tonight!!!!!!!!!


----------



## itstim

SeanGAR said:


> Well Annie & I passed the interview so she has a green card. What a great excuse for a herf. Heading out soon .... see some of y'all tonight and the rest tomorrow. Safe trips everybody. Jeff, I'm bringing my HEPA air purifier. CU.
> Sean


Congrats!

Wait a minute...are you saying she has been illegal all this time? Like Cubans vs NCs?:r


----------



## Spagg

Looks like the weather will be cooperating for tomorrow (knock on wood). Hopefully we won't have to contamnate Jeff's house too much after all!!!:r :w


----------



## icehog3

Congrats Annie!!!! See y'all Saturday morn!!


----------



## DonJefe

Hollywood has hit town, so the herfin' is about to begin!!!


----------



## ky toker

I'll see you people tomorrow. And no crap about it from you 2 cowboys, either.


----------



## DonJefe

ky toker said:


> I'll see you people tomorrow. And no crap about it from you 2 cowboys, either.


Ok Nancy, not another word!


----------



## DonJefe

Jerry (Dadof3) and his wife have landed! Hurry up Sean, you too drill!!!


----------



## icehog3

15 1/2 hours 'til takeoff for me!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

mels95yj said:


> If you're coming I64, honk as you drive by the second KY exit (Cannonsburg). Unfortunately, I'm unable to make this one. I hope everyone has a great time in the Bluegrass state!
> 
> Mel


will do Mel... man it sucks you aren't able to be there


----------



## Da Klugs

Looking forward to hangin with some old herfn buds and finally meeting some good friends which I have only interacted remotely with.

See yawll in about 13 1/2 hours. Whooooo! Hooooooo!


----------



## dahigman

You counting down the hours too...I've got 16 hours till arrival.


----------



## icehog3

Just talked to Jefe via phone...they are having a great time at the restaurant....hollywood called me "Stoli Bitch".....

See you tomorrow holly...wear your helmet....LOL


----------



## drevim

Well, I guess everyone had a damn fine time, too much fun to post, which probably means a REAL good time.

Anyhow, Jeff, I'll give you a call when we hit Lville to see if anyone needs picked up at the airport. We should be in town around 1 pm local time.

Can't wait to meet everyone, T-minus 9 hours to the Mid winter Herf.


----------



## Da Klugs

Made it to Cincy. Connection to DJville in about an hour. Should have driven from here would have already been there. In a business center. Nice. Thought it came with a woman given the pricing.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Have fun guys!


----------



## Da Klugs

Off to the gate. See ya all on Sunday.


----------



## SeanGAR

The brewery last night kicked ass ... great beer, great conversation ... Drill kept handing out awesome cigars .... thanks man. Met Hollywood again for breakfast ... today is going to be a bonzer.


----------



## Spagg

Dinner last night was a blast. It was great to meet everyone who was able to make it to the preherf (thanks for the great cigar Drill!!). See Everyone in a few hours!!


----------



## etenpenny

As the first one back (literally drove right back) the l'ville herf was a great success. I had a wonderful time, Im glad I got to meet all you guys. it was also great to be able to sample all those great cigars, thanks again

E


----------



## OpusXtasy

Damnit! I just read about the herf and here I am sitting in Louisville clueless. Oh well definately next time!


----------



## Jeff

Lets get some photos up here for those of us who couldn't attend.


----------



## pnoon

Jeff said:


> Lets get some photos up here for those of us who couldn't attend.


:tpd: :tpd: :tpd:


----------



## Spagg

etenpenny said:


> As the first one back (literally drove right back) the l'ville herf was a great success. I had a wonderful time, Im glad I got to meet all you guys. it was also great to be able to sample all those great cigars, thanks again
> 
> E


Amen Brother!!! Yesterday was a blast. Thanks to everyone who came and made the herf such a success. Definitely have to give props to Donjefe for the use of his home. Thanks again brother, the herf would not have been as successful without your generosity.

The generosity shown yesterday was amazing. Thanks to everyone for the wonderful cigars I was given and that I smoked yesterday. I would never have a chance to smoke such cigars if it weren't for you guys. I really do appreciate the generosity and hope that I can return the same at some point.

EVERYONE at the herf are super nice people. I can't really say much else!!

Can't wait to get together again!!!

Scott


----------



## Da Klugs

Just got home. What a blast.

With apologies to MO..

*DRILL IS THE MAN*

A more generous, engaging, friendly, Greybearded Uber FOG there is not. Talk about walking the talk!!! Thank you very much for your generosity and insights about cigars.

What a great time. Jeff and Debra, thank you for opening up your home to all of us and hosting a great event. What an awsome way to break up the doldrums of winter.

It was way cool meeting some new folks, BS'n about cigars and Hog's new "night exercise program".  Glad everyone made the effort to get together.

I took 2-3 pictures and they suck. Anita and Hollywood were clicking away so I'm betting you will see a bunch later.

Spagg you need to sent your homies back to the Airport Starbucks. They are selling the baby fly encrusted scones again.

My hair hurts. Is is healthy to drink your body weight in stoli, scotch and port? :r


----------



## Spagg

Da Klugs said:


> Just got home. What a blast.
> 
> With apologies to MO..
> 
> *DRILL IS THE MAN*
> 
> A more generous, engaging, friendly, Greybearded Uber FOG there is not. Talk about walking the talk!!! Thank you very much for your generosity and insights about cigars.
> 
> What a great time. Jeff and Debra, thank you for opening up your home to all of us and hosting a great event. What an awsome way to break up the doldrums of winter.
> 
> It was way cool meeting some new folks, BS'n about cigars and Hog's new "night exercise program".  Glad everyone made the effort to get together.
> 
> I took 2-3 pictures and they suck. Anita and Hollywood were clicking away so I'm betting you will see a bunch later.
> 
> Spagg you need to sent your homies back to the Airport Starbucks. They are selling the baby fly encrusted scones again.
> 
> My hair hurts. Is is healthy to drink your body weight in stoli, scotch and port? :r


u :r I'll send someone out tomorrow to check on those flies!!!


----------



## Puffy69

Sounds like everyone had a Blast..Anyone get sick? Show some damn pics..


----------



## DonJefe

Da Klugs said:


> With apologies to MO..
> 
> *DRILL IS THE MAN*


Amen! Kerry, your generosity knows no bounds. Thank you for attending and sharing your knowledge with the neophytes!!

Thanks to Klugs for making the puff puff pass memorable! Still can't describe the flavors in the cigar from 1933!

I just want to thank everyone that attended for making this a great herf! Much to my surprise, the house doesn't reek of cigar smoke today! We will definitely do this again but probably not in February!!


----------



## DonJefe

First pic, more to come: Drill, Catfishm2, the Floydp's


----------



## drevim

Just walked in myself....

Dave, I couldn't say it any better.

Jeff and Debra - Amazing generosity for the use of your home and everything you guys did.

Kerry - Absolutely friggin'....I'm speachless.... I can only hope to be able to be as kind in the future. I can only hope to learn as much as you have forgotten.

And to everyone else, thank you for all of the sharing of sticks, and knowledge. The Puff, Puff....Pass was a once in a lifetime experience. Thanks to the generous contributors of the sticks.

For a first herf, I think this will surely set the bar for all of my future herfs. I can't say enough about everyone my wife and I met yesterday.

Thanks again Jeff, this was an unbelievable experience.


Ian


----------



## DonJefe

Icehog3 and Seangar


----------



## DonJefe

Da Klugs, Seangar and Hollywood


----------



## DonJefe

ky toker aka "The All Purpose Tool"! :r


----------



## DonJefe

OpusXtasy said:


> Damnit! I just read about the herf and here I am sitting in Louisville clueless. Oh well definately next time!


Sorry bro, would've loved to have had you join us!

I forgot to thank everyone for their generosity and birthday gifts! Not necessary but very appreciated!


----------



## ToddziLLa

Glad you guys had fun! And Dave, it is only dangerous if you drink _twice_ your weight in alcohol!


----------



## dadof3illinois

I don't think I'll ever be the same after smoking so many great cigars!!!

Huge props to Jeff and Debra for allowing all of us into their home, thank you so much for the hospitality!!!

Kerry blasted my tastebuds with cigars that left me speechless and left me whimpering in the corner like a baby

Dave (klugs) hit me with my first taste of Port wine and I loved it!!!! Thanks bro.

Frank and Anita gave everyone a taste of some of the best home brew I've had.

Sean & Annie (the pool sharks) are a blast to chat and talk with. So full of energy and generosity.

Tom was low on fluids and sleep....:r but he hung pretty tough through everything......!!!

Dave (Hollywood), a great guy to sit and chat with. Hope you get your tail lights fixed!!!!

The pre herf was so much fun, I laughed all evening. Even though they turned the heat off we still had a blast.

Here is my definition of the Lville Herf:
Good food, tons of great drinks, loads of some of the best cigars ever, wonderful people and *generosity* above and beyond anything anyone could imagine.


----------



## hollywood

WOW!!!

What else can you really say!?!?

Got back around 3pm safe & sound. 

Jeff and Debra - Thank you so much for opening your home for all of us, and being as gracious and kind as anybody could ever imagine!!

Kerry - You sir are devestating on a poor newbs tastebuds and mental stability!! I'll never be able to look at my cigars the same again!! I thank you sincerely for your generosity of knowlege, witty banter, and of course the cigars!! Truly amazing!!!

Dave - Awesome to see you again! Minnesota Fats we are NOT!! The puff, Puff, Pass was mind blowing! MY TOUNGUE HURTS!!

Tom - What a riot! You are the man! Get some sleep --- You are gonna need it!! 

Sean & Annie - Miss you guys already! Can't see ya again soon enough.

Frank & Anita, Jerry & Kathy, Mark - You folks are all something special! Family at heart and welcome in our home any day!

Tool(Ken), Scott, Elliott, Tim, everybody -- Had a blast and can't wait to do it again!! See ya all soon!!

Ok ... now some pics:


----------



## Danimal

Aw man I guess I need to pay more attention to the Herf thread. It was my 3-day weekend and was bored out of my mind here at home.


----------



## hollywood

PRE-HERF:

DonJefe - Spagg









Drill - DonJefe







[/URL][/IMG]

Drill - DonJefe - Spagg - dadof3illinois - mrs dadof3(Kathy)









SeanGar - Cornhole Queen(Annie)


----------



## hollywood

Enjoying Drill's Saturday morning breakfast - Mimosas and ... well the cigar was _THAT_ good !









The liquid buffet!







[/URL][/IMG]

DaKlugs - Icehog3







[/URL][/IMG]

Catfishm - Mrs dadof3


----------



## hollywood

Dave with his birthday lighter!









KyToker - DonJefe







[/URL][/IMG]

Hi, I'm Tim! 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ToddziLLa

Thanks for the pics! :w


----------



## drill

Thank You Jeff and Debra!

had a great time, and your hospitality was greatly appreciated.

Thank You,Thank You, Thank You!

besides jeff, debra,and dabug oop's i mean daklug lol
i hadnt met any of the other attendees before 
and they didnt let me down!!!
I am in no way an expert on these kind of things but i will say that this group did club stogie proud!
i fine mix of gorillas from young persons to older folks like myself!

was a pleasure getting to meet everyone finally
i dont type well enough to tell the stories so i'll just say 
Thank You to Everyone!

k


----------



## hollywood

Club Stogie Message:

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to drill again.


----------



## Da Klugs

Took the 10 am flight home instead of sleeping in and taking the 5 pm flight. Got home, checked in, slept till 5:45 when we went to the inlaws who live 5 min from the airport. :r (I'm not the smartest knife in the drawer)


----------



## dadof3illinois

Da Klugs said:


> Took the 10 am flight home instead of sleeping in and taking the 5 pm flight. Got home, checked in, slept till 5:45 when we went to the inlaws who live 5 min from the airport. :r (I'm not the smartest knife in the drawer)


You ended up getting home before us Dave!!!! At least you got a nap in! How's everyone feeling in your house today Dave?


----------



## icehog3

Absolutely Amazing is all I can say...from Jeff greeting me off the plane with a Shark, to Dave cracking me up _before_ he even found us at the airport, and some fine dining before the herf...(Can I get extra fries with that?). To my first in-person meeting with Anita, Frank, Mark, Jerry, Kathy and Kerry at the hotel, reuniting with Dave, Sean and Annie, the start was wonderful. Jeff opened up his home with his lovely wife Deb, an allowed us to do what we do best...drink and smoke cigars.

Frank and Anita showed up with a personailzed poker (easy, Dave) and a big bottle of Stoli for me. Drill allowed us to smoke some of the most amazing cigars I've ever seen or probably will see. Scott, Tim, Ian, Ken, Elliot, Jeff and everyone who showed up was genuine, friendly and ready to party! Smoked another Anejo courtesy of Jerry to add to the countless habanos I smoked courtesy of Kerry and Dave. Fox and Hounds was great food, even better company, time to get to know some of the BOTLs and SOTLs even better. I hung in there valiantly, but missed the Puff Puff Pass due to extreme lack of sleep, intoxication and lower-body dehydration. . Sean and Annie saw me off with a little gift bag that included a sweet smelling Boli.

Got to say goodbye to the Gorillas who were able to make it out of bed before Dave and my shuttle ride to the airport. Nice breakfast with Frank, Anita, Mark and the Daves, and got to see J&K for a goodbye while heading out. To the Gorillas whio didn't make it down...Kerry, Sean, Annie...sorry I missed you but sure I will see you again soon.

Thanks to Jeff and Deb, and "can't wait 'til next time" to all the rest...you guys are THE Best!


----------



## dahigman

I had never been to a herf before this, so I had no idea what to expect. Some things were as expected (good drinks, conversation, cigars) but other things surprised me. The level of GENEROSITY was overwhelming!!! I don't know if my newbie pallet is worthy of the FINE sticks I was gifted. I did enjoy all I had. DRILL went above anything I could have dreamed! Dave (DaKlugs) also went well above all my expectations. I also have to thank Jerry (Dadof3) for the nice sticks I received from him. Thanks also have to go out to Jeff and Debra for their hospitality in welcoming us into their home.
To all the other BOTL's (and wives) that I met for the first time yesterday, Thank you all for the great conversation and laughs. I will remember this forever. It won't be my last herf for sure!
I only wish I wasn't sick (NOT u but more flu-like) so I could have participated in the puff, puff, pass...WOW what a nice selection of sticks!

Here is a pic I took of Anita (ms. Floydp) trying to decide whose cigar she wanted to smoke, Franks or Marks.
Hope to see you all again,
Jeff


----------



## SeanGAR

Just arrive home a few minutes ago. What a great time meeting and chatting with people ... thank you all. Kerry ... your generosity knows no bounds. Jeff and Debra ... thanks for the wonderful hospitality. Everybody else ... and y'all know who you are ... we had a wonderful time .. thank you all. I especially enjoyed getting tanned by the dynamic pool duo, Dave and Dave. If I only didn't miss that shot.....

:w :w


----------



## DonJefe

SeanGAR said:


> Just arrive home a few minutes ago. What a great time meeting and chatting with people ... thank you all. Kerry ... your generosity knows no bounds. Jeff and Debra ... thanks for the wonderful hospitality. Everybody else ... and y'all know who you are ... we had a wonderful time .. thank you all. I especially enjoyed getting tanned by the dynamic pool duo, Dave and Dave. If I only didn't miss that shot.....
> 
> :w :w


All I know is now Annie owns me in two games. First cornhole and now pool! We'll have to play Go Fish or something at the next herf, so I can try to get my dignity back!!! Glad to see you guys got back home safely.


----------



## Da Klugs

dadof3illinois said:


> You ended up getting home before us Dave!!!! At least you got a nap in! How's everyone feeling in your house today Dave?


Role reversal. They were all concerned about and taking care of me. Hmmm. Need to go to more herfs.


----------



## Puffy69

Nice pics
That Anita sure can smoke..Double fisting and all..Glad you guys could hook up and shared some good times..Dave, you look slim..Must be working out..Mark..lookin good bud. Frank and Anita, did you having a good time or what? Looking good.


----------



## etenpenny

wow, wonderful times, 
Im glad all of you guys made it home safe, and that icehog actually slept for once
Again, I had a great time and Im looking forward to seeing you all again as soon as possible

I cant wait for tims pics, it was clicking that thing all night.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Awesome pictures guys and gals! Looks like everybody had a smash-up time!

Very cool of you Jeff to host such a party HERF, hopefully one of these days I'll make it out that way..... or I'll meet you at this years SoCal HERF  (only 5 months away)

Tom, you pansy...

Everybody else glad you guys had fun and thanx for making us guys that couldn't attend jealous with all the pics. You did ClubStogie Proud!

Dustin
XXX


----------



## ky toker

What a great bunch of people. I don't even need to say 'collectively'. Had a great time and really liked meeting all of you who showed up. Unfortunately I didn't get to shot the breeze with everyone, but maybe there will be another herf down the road.

*Jeff* and *Deb* thanks for opening your home, especially to a bunch of bonze swiggers filling you house of smoke. Many thanks for having the Herf at your house Jeff and tell the lovely lady of the house thank you again for me.

Tom, looks like I'm failing that quiz because I'm at a loss for names. So who's ever name I do not get on here, you are in the group of everyone I was glad to meet.

Big thanks to *Da Klugs* and *Kerry* for sharing some great cigars. That puff-puff-pass was quite a different experience. It actually took some mental doing to get passed the idea of community sharing. Those were awesome smokes and now every time I light a cigar I'll be able to think about what I wish it was. So many cigars with such unique tastes.

*Frank & Anita* thanks for the brew. Love beer and your was very tasty. Very nice people and hope to see you again. *Sean and Annie*, great to meet you two and you're a riot. And I'll try to do something about my pic in my sig.

So Sean, did that cigar ever loose its taste?:r Is there a new meaning to nubbing?

*Mark*, glad to meet you man. You are very generous youself. Now, when someone hands you some cigars you are supposed to take them. Not trump the guy with a fist full of your own cigars.:r Thanks for the cigars they look yummy, loved the Party Short.

*Tom*, *Ian*, *Elliot*, *Jeff*, & *Dave* glad to get together with you guys. Thanks for the Short Story and Sancho Double Mad. I hope to catch you guys down the road at another herf.


----------



## hollywood

*Puff, Puff, Pass ... Euphoria!!*


----------



## ky toker

> I've officially hit my toxic level of cigars


:r That was a great line to end the pass.


----------



## Da Klugs

ky toker said:


> :r That was a great line to end the pass.


Wasn't it the smoking poets line about near death = doing it right or something?

Sean and you must have hit that RG 20 times after the rest of us felt the need for self preservation. Seans smoking thought in this pic... hey there's still some good tobacco here. (Enlarge the pic)


----------



## drevim

Da Klugs said:


> Wasn't it the smoking poets line about near death = doing it right or something?
> 
> Sean and you must have hit that RG 20 times after the rest of us felt the need for self preservation. Seans smoking thought in this pic... hey there's still some good tobacco here. (Enlarge the pic)


Damn guys, those sticks were getting short by the time I left (as sad as it was that I had to). Glad to see *none* of those were wasted!!!!

This was an experience like no other, glad I could take part, at least in the early rounds.


----------



## PadronMe

Looks like everyone had a great time. I'm ready for a herf in my neck opf the woods.


----------



## Egoist

Jeff and Deb, great seeing you all again and thanks for hosting this event. Wendy and I had a wonderful time. Jeff, thank Deb for letting me feel her up, that made my night!  

It was great meeting everyone and getting to know some people on this board. The puff puff pass was amazing!!! To everyone there, thanks for the generosity and the kindness. Dave, thanks especially to you for the amazing cigars.

I told Wendy that we had to have a herf this spring. We will have everyone out to the cabin and play some golf and poker so start looking for a poker/golf herf in Indiana.

Again, had a fabulous time and I am looking forward to seeing all of you again and meeting some more crazy people as well.


----------



## ky toker

OpusXtasy said:


> Damnit! I just read about the herf and here I am sitting in Louisville clueless. Oh well definately next time!


How'd you miss it? Well, you should just come out to lunch with us one day.

Is it possible to get smoke behind your eyes? Tried to sleep and I could see was smoke. Hell, even Sunday everything seemed hazy.


----------



## DonJefe

Egoist said:


> Jeff and Deb, great seeing you all again and thanks for hosting this event. Wendy and I had a wonderful time. Jeff, thank Deb for letting me feel her up, that made my night!
> 
> It was great meeting everyone and getting to know some people on this board. The puff puff pass was amazing!!! To everyone there, thanks for the generosity and the kindness. Dave, thanks especially to you for the amazing cigars.
> 
> I told Wendy that we had to have a herf this spring. We will have everyone out to the cabin and play some golf and poker so start looking for a poker/golf herf in Indiana.
> 
> Again, had a fabulous time and I am looking forward to seeing all of you again and meeting some more crazy people as well.


Can't believe it had been so long since we had gotten together Jim!! We truly are horrible friends aren't we?!


----------



## icehog3

LasciviousXXX said:


> Tom, you pansy...
> 
> Dustin
> XXX


If you only knew Dustin...if you only knew. :r


----------



## Spagg

ky toker said:


> How'd you miss it? Well, you should just come out to lunch with us one day.
> 
> Is it possible to get smoke behind your eyes? Tried to sleep and I could see was smoke. Hell, even Sunday everything seemed hazy.


I hear ya!! That puff puff pass was an experience I'll never forget. Hell, my eyes are still watering and my taste buds are still tingling from all those cigar puffs evry 10 seconds or so:r !! Glad Jeff brought those cookies down stairs with us!!


----------



## ky toker

Egoist said:


> I told Wendy that we had to have a herf this spring. We will have everyone out to the cabin and play some golf and poker so start looking for a poker/golf herf in Indiana.


It is good to meet you and your wife. Had a good time during the pass. Poker/golf herf, sounds interesting.


----------



## Egoist

ky toker said:


> It is good to meet you and your wife. Had a good time during the pass. Poker/golf herf, sounds interesting.


Ken, it was great meeting you as well, thanks for the cigar also, I am going to purchase a few of those. I will keep you posted on when the HERF will take place and we will make sure you get up here.


----------



## ky toker

the next event I'll have to try to have my wife, aka _'the designated driver'_, there as well. There were serveral good bottles I'd like to have sampled, hell I didn't even put a dent into my cooler.

the poker/golf herf sounds interesting.


----------



## Spagg

ky toker said:


> the next event I'll have to try to have my wife, aka _'the designated driver'_, there as well. There were serveral good bottles I'd like to have sampled, hell I didn't even put a dent into my cooler.
> 
> the poker/golf herf sounds interesting.


I take it you brushed your teeth:c :r


----------



## DonJefe

Spagg said:


> I take it you brushed your teeth:c :r


:r :r Funny!!!


----------



## ky toker

Spagg said:


> I take it you brushed your teeth:c :r


I will eventually.:r You all just trying to set me up for the dog house.


----------



## hollywood

Hey! Where's Tim!? We need some more pics up here!!

I think Anita had a bunch too!? I'm trying to get mine consolidated into a folder or something I can email to everybody. Any suggestions on who to use or the best way to do it?


----------



## Spagg

hollywood said:


> Hey! Where's Tim!? We need some more pics up here!!
> 
> I think Anita had a bunch too!? I'm trying to get mine consolidated into a folder or something I can email to everybody. Any suggestions on who to use or the best way to do it?


I would love a copy of the pics!! You da man Hollywood!!


----------



## OpusXtasy

ky toker said:


> How'd you miss it? Well, you should just come out to lunch with us one day.
> 
> Is it possible to get smoke behind your eyes? Tried to sleep and I could see was smoke. Hell, even Sunday everything seemed hazy.


I will. I talked with Jeff awhile back to go eat at Havana Rumba. I am in!


----------



## floydp

Well folks you ain't lived till yens herfed with these BASTAGES. Not sure whats in worst shape here, not having a voice from talking, not having a liver from drinking. Geeze folks I drank vino and liked it, Port for gads sake, Anita just told me that it was grand father sumtin or another that was out of this world tasty. Taste buds shot from crazy awesome cigars. Got to meet up with old friends and new old friends at the same time.

First off Thank you so much for opening up your home to us Jeff and Deb,


----------



## DonJefe

floydp said:


> Well folks you ain't lived till yens herfed with these BASTAGES. Not sure whats in worst shape here, not having a voice from talking, not having a liver from drinking. Geeze folks I drank vino and liked it, Port for gads sake, Anita just told me that it was grand father sumtin or another that was out of this world tasty. Taste buds shot from crazy awesome cigars. Got to meet up with old friends and new old friends at the same time.
> 
> First off Thank you so much for opening up your home to us Jeff and Deb,


Thanks for making the trip! Was an absolute pleasure meeting you, Anita and Mark. Those albums playable?


----------



## floydp

Lets see what do you say to Kerry? Whatever the hell it is, it wouldn't be enough, I agravated the hell out of him all day with questions about anything I could think of about cigars. Did anyone mention he's funny as hell to boot? Just a hell of a nice generous guy folks, trully honored, thank ya thank ya thank ya. Oh yeah Happy Birthday.. Drank his Port, smoked his indescribable great cigars and took a few pics of this fine feller.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Jeff and Deb.. thank you!! Thank you Kerry, Dave, Tom, Sean, Annie, Tim, Dave, Jeff, Ian, Jim, Scott, Mark (for being the limo driver and picking up a couple of hitch hikers on your way. Hope you didn't get tired of us.) I can actually breath today. Enough can't be said about the cigar's that we all got a chance to smoke, the booze that was available to drink and most importantly.. the comraderie amongst friends. What a GREAT time it was! Sorry it's over already..looking forward to the next one.

If I forgot to include anyone, I'm sorry. It was really great getting to meet everyone!


----------



## floydp

DonJefe said:


> Thanks for making the trip! Was an absolute pleasure meeting you, Anita and Mark. Those albums playable?


Animals is playing right now Jeff, its a bit scratchy but its playing bro. Awesome thoughtfulness. Jeff handed me 3 albums that I haven't gotten from the ex. 2 Floyd albums, Animal's and Dark Side of the Moon and also Neil Young, After the Gold Rush. Man I missed them. I have them on cd but its not the same folks.. Thank you Jeff.


----------



## floydp

See Jeff, Its ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DonJefe

floydp said:


> See Jeff, Its ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!


Sweet! Just glad they are now being put to use! Enjoy bro!!


----------



## floydp

Its gonna take me awhile to get all the thank you's in to all the great people we met, probably on into tomorrow. Having my first Young's Double Chocolate Stout, not bad at all. Thanks Sean, I asked him about it and he signed off on it so I got a 4 pack. Seeing them again was so great, missed you two badly. Good peoples. 




Thank yens for the shot glass and the Boli's.. SWEEEET...


----------



## floydp

Met Jerry and his lovely wife Kathy, awesome folks, Jerry told the best story at breakfest sunday about his son. I had tears streaming, I was laughing so hard. Jerry thanks for the great cigars and conversation I will never forget.


----------



## floydp

Hold it right there, there appears to be a fly in your soup, I have my credentials somewhere. Whoops its not a fly in the soup its just that my fly is open. Nevermind carry on straight people...


----------



## floydp

Scott and his fiancée, lovely couple. I sure enjoyed talking to you both. Scott actually knew who King Crimson is, He said Robert Fripp out loud, I can't remember hereing his name in a conversation before. Great meeting you guys..


----------



## floydp

Strange couple of bar flies here...


----------



## floydp

Thank you Tom, love the hat and shot glass bro and the great conversation. We got your Stoli and poker. Get it out you this week brother..


----------



## floydp

More tomorrow folks, gonna do my best to not leave any of you wonderful folks out. I think I got pics of everyone.


----------



## Spagg

floydp said:


> Animals is playing right now Jeff, its a bit scratchy but its playing bro. Awesome thoughtfulness. Jeff handed me 3 albums that I haven't gotten from the ex. 2 Floyd albums, Animal's and Dark Side of the Moon and also Neil Young, After the Gold Rush. Man I missed them. I have them on cd but its not the same folks.. Thank you Jeff.


I hear ya about the albums. I have a bunch of Beatles, Floyd and King Crimson (In the Court of the Crimson King and Islands)..etc...records. They definitely have a unique sound.

Don't forget to check out Pink Floyd Live at Pompeii if you don't have it. Great stuff!!


----------



## Spagg

floydp said:


> Scott and his fiancée, lovely couple. I sure enjoyed talking to you both. Scott actually knew who King Crimson is, He said Robert Fripp out loud, I can't remember hereing his name in a conversation before. Great meeting you guys..
> 
> We both really enjoyed meeting you and Anita also Frank. I really enjoyed talking about music with you. Hopefully we can get together one day with some cigars and listen to some of those LPs you have!
> 
> Man that was one hell of a herf! Wish it could've lasted longer, it would've been great to be able to hang out and talk with everybody longer. Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## itstim

I made it back late last night. My flight got delayed coming back home from Pittsburgh. It was just a blip in the great weekend. Starting with getting a perfect pickup at the airport from Ken...and continuing over at Jeff and Debs (thanks so much)...then off to Fox and Hound...then back to Jeff and Debs...Sunday was filled with Waffle House (yum, yum), Party Place (?), the Ali Center (stung like a bee), and the Hard Rock Cafe.

Great, great, great weekend! It was good meeting the plethera of people and seeing some familiar faces from Virginia (it had been too long).

Pictures? They didn't turn out...I left the lens cap on.

KIDDING!

Here they are...









Annie, Anita, Frank, and Mark and the tons of munchies and booze!









Da Klugs enjoys his new lighter


----------



## itstim

The gang looks on









Dave (Hollywood) checks out my camera









Da Klugs, Anita, and Icehog


----------



## Simplified

:w I am impressed the deck could hold all of the weight of those heavy hitters!:w


----------



## IHT

did anita bring her roladex of addresses?


----------



## catfishm2

I finally got home about midnight Sunday. I was worn out, but wouldn't trade a second of it for anything. It truly was an amazing herf.

I can't thank Jeff and Debra enough for inviting us into their home. Thank you guys for putting up with us. It was truly a pleasure meeting the both of you.

I finally got to meet Dave(Klugs), Tom, and Dave(Hollywood), something I had been looking forward to for the longest time. These gentlemen are as awesome as I knew they would be.

As for Kerry, I still can't get over the smokes he brought for us. Thanks to him, I smoked cigars that I would have only dreamed about. And the information I learned from him was invaluable. Thanks again Kerry.

Scott, Ken, Ian, Jerry, Kathy, Elliot, and Jeff, it was my pleasure in meeting you guys. It was great to finally put a face with a name. The conversation was great and I really look forward to hooking up with you guys again.

It's always great to see the Virginia crew; Sean, Annie, and Tim. We got to have a nice breakfast with them on Sunday morning also. Annie, congrats to you again.

Now as for Frank and Anita...well I'll never be able to say enough about them. I figured we spent about 16 hours total in the van over the weekend and I don't think there was more 10 seconds of silence the whole trip. It was just plain awesome guys.

Thanks again to everyone for a memorable herf. I know I must have left someone out and I apologize. I made a lot of great new friends and can't wait until we all can get together again.


----------



## itstim

Anita and Ian









Jerry, Kerry, and Frank...Kerry, you were way too generous!!









Scott and Tom


----------



## itstim

Ken gets out the pliers...ky toker, huh?









Etenpenny lights up his first cigar of the herf with a cow lighter...yes, that's right...a cow lighter









Annie and Da Klugs


----------



## itstim

Sean finally puts on a jacket. He was making me cold looking at him in his shortsleeves!









Icehog, Sean, Annie, and Jerry at Fox and Hound


----------



## itstim

Here are some pictures of the puff pass after we got back from the Fox and Hound...Truly amazing cigars...As you will see, many of them were smoked till the bitter end!


----------



## itstim




----------



## itstim




----------



## itstim

And the obiligatory picture in front of the Waffle House the next morning:


----------



## dahigman

IHT said:


> did anita bring her roladex of addresses?


Funny that you should ask....My wife (Amy) asked Anita if that was "the" rolodex before taking the shot. Notice all the guys trying to get a "peek".

Jeff


----------



## DAFU

WOW........it's great to see everyone having such a fun time!o 
I'm sorry I had to miss it........just hoping there's a next time!!!


----------



## ky toker

hollywood said:


> Hey! Where's Tim!? We need some more pics up here!!
> 
> I think Anita had a bunch too!? I'm trying to get mine consolidated into a folder or something I can email to everybody. Any suggestions on who to use or the best way to do it?


I'm guessing you found a place, but imagecave.com is one of the best free image hosts I've seen.



> Animals is playing right now Jeff, its a bit scratchy but its playing bro. Awesome thoughtfulness. Jeff handed me 3 albums that I haven't gotten from the ex. 2 Floyd albums, Animal's and Dark Side of the Moon


Oh, now I'm jealous. I've been watching the Animals album on eBay and will probably nab it off there. I still have music on reel-to-reel, just have to set everything back up once we move.


----------



## Spagg

ky toker said:


> I'm guessing you found a place, but imagecave.com is one of the best free image hosts I've seen.
> 
> Oh, now I'm jealous. I've been watching the Animals album on eBay and will probably nab it off there. I still have music on reel-to-reel, just have to set everything back up once we move.


you can listen to my copy if you want . I got the record when I was in high school!


----------



## icehog3

floydp said:


> Thank you Tom, love the hat and shot glass bro and the great conversation. We got your Stoli and poker. Get it out you this week brother..


No, thank you...it was awesome to finally get together with the Justus League!!


----------



## ky toker

Spagg said:


> you can listen to my copy if you want . I got the record when I was in high school!


We can do that. And you see when I was in HS cassetts where the best option and I didn't quite understand the true pleasure of actually listening to a record. I still have some old one's, Quiet Riot & AC/DC, but there are a few I want.


----------



## icehog3

Tim, great pictures, thank you!


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> Tim, great pictures, thank you!


:tpd: Thanks Tim.

A couple of things I took from this herf:

1. Always stay at the same hotel as everyone else....I know I'm a cheap bastage, but herfin' early outside the hotel room...come on, worth the extra money.

2. If there is a pre-herf, get there. As great as it was to meet everyone on Sat., I would have loved to been able to get to know everyone *better* on Fri. night.

3. *Club Stogie has the best members!!! Period!!!* This was an unbelievable experience, and I couldn't be happier that I'm part of this extended family.


----------



## dadof3illinois

drevim said:


> :tpd: Thanks Tim.
> 
> A couple of things I took from this herf:
> 
> 1. Always stay at the same hotel as everyone else....I know I'm a cheap bastage, but herfin' early outside the hotel room...come on, worth the extra money.
> 
> 2. If there is a pre-herf, get there. As great as it was to meet everyone on Sat., I would have loved to been able to get to know everyone *better* on Fri. night.
> 
> 3. *Club Stogie has the best members!!! Period!!!* This was an unbelievable experience, and I couldn't be happier that I'm part of this extended family.


I agree, I almost didn't make our reservations at the Best Western. That would have been a huge mistake!!!

Getting to the pre herf is a MUST!!! I don't think we ever stopped talking or laughing, Sean and Annie kept us in stitches all evening. Plus sitting outside Kerry's room herfing with him and Dave (Hollywood) and telling fishing stories Saturday morning is a memory I'll keep for ever.

And yes, Club Stogie does have the best members....bar none!!!!!!!!


----------



## floydp

*******'s all present and accounted for!


----------



## floydp

Ken with his beautiful wifey Wendy, hmmmmm is that one of those RYJ Churchill's? Man that was a great smoke.


----------



## floydp

Great pictures Tim, sooooooooo good to see you again buddy..

I will echo the sentiments about how fine the folks at CS are. The best and each and everytime we meet up with yens just confirms that fact. The best dwell these jungles.


----------



## floydp

The pool SHARK's....


----------



## floydp

There, there! Nice shirts guys..


----------



## floydp

Hi I'm Tim again!


----------



## DonJefe

This has to be the most photographed herf ever! I still have 20-30 shots I haven't posted!! Oh yeah, Ken's wife is Brandy and Jim's wife is Wendy. Right?


----------



## IHT

floydp said:


> There, there! Nice shirts guys..


looks like a blast guys. thanks for the photos to share the event with us.
i talked to Daddy'o3 for about an hour+ last night, he said it was a great event.

ps - nice shirts. u


----------



## floydp

Ian and his lovely wife Rae.. For some reason I didn't meet her, Ian apologized for not making sure I did, more my fault for this and some other things I meant to do and didn't during the festivities. Just got so caught up in everything that I missed out on many intentions. I'll try to do better the next time. So nice to see more of the ladies this time.


----------



## floydp

DonJefe said:


> This has to be the most photographed herf ever! I still have 20-30 shots I haven't posted!! Oh yeah, Ken's wife is Brandy and Jim's wife is Wendy. Right?


Whoops!!!!

I think some made it to the 11pm news as well..


----------



## hollywood

I had such a great time!! Thanks for the cool pics Frank & Tim!! Each one makes me wish we were still there throwing down!!:al 

Just can't say enough how much fun it was talking to each of yens!! I'll never forget it!! Can't be too long before we do it all again!!


----------



## DonJefe

I can't believe with all of the cameras and pictures, we didn't get a group shot! Oh well, next time!!


----------



## tecnorobo

Looks like a blast everyone.
I hope to make an appearance at a large herf like this in the near future.


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> I can't believe with all of the cameras and pictures, we didn't get a group shot! Oh well, next time!!


I can't believe with all of the gorillas and alcohol, we didn't get arrested! Oh well, next time too!!


----------



## hollywood

icehog3 said:


> I can't believe with all of the gorillas and alcohol, we didn't get arrested! Oh well, next time too!!


I can't believe with all of the pretty boys and alcohol; somebody didn't get accosted!! Oh well, Tom has next time too!!:r


----------



## dadof3illinois

hollywood said:


> I can't believe with all of the pretty boys and alcohol; somebody didn't get accosted!! Oh well, Tom has next time too!!:r


Thank God he was tired and low on fluids!!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

:r Frank is on the phone with Mark and we're :r at you guys... that's just too funny. Not sure we could have all stood long enough for a group shot. Next time.. pre herf!! Hopefully soon we can do this again.. you guys all need to come to VA now..


----------



## Ms. Floydp

this is the worst part of a herf.. when it's over and you want so badly for it to still be going on... but the memories will last a lifetime.. thank you our friends for the wonderful memories we'll have the rest of our lives.


----------



## catfishm2

A few more pics:


----------



## DonJefe

After looking at all of these pictures, I've learned two things: I'm going on a diet and my kitchen looks great!!!!


----------



## catfishm2




----------



## Da Klugs

DonJefe said:


> After looking at all of these pictures, I've learned two things: I'm going on a diet and my kitchen looks great!!!!


:tpd: (<- Should be I'm with chubby) :r


----------



## Spagg

DonJefe said:


> After looking at all of these pictures, I've learned two things: I'm going on a diet and my kitchen looks great!!!!


:r !! Julie has seen the pics as well and commented on how much she likes your kitchen. I have done enough remodeling to last a lifetime, so don't do as good of a job on the other parts of your house you are working on bro:r !!


----------



## hollywood

DonJefe said:


> After looking at all of these pictures, I've learned two things: I'm going on a diet and my _kitchen looks great_!!!!


My wife said the same thing!

:r _And the kitchen looks good too!!jk!_


----------



## Spagg

hollywood said:


> My wife said the same thing!
> 
> :r _And the kitchen looks good too!!jk!_


:r

I keep saying I am going to go on a diet. Now Julie has bought several boxes of girl scout cookies . I guess I'll have to bring them to our next lunch Jeff, to ensure you blow your diet like I plan on blowing mine:tg !!


----------



## icehog3

hollywood said:


> I can't believe with all of the pretty boys and alcohol; somebody didn't get accosted!! Oh well, Tom has next time too!!:r


You just made the list, buddy......


----------



## Da Klugs

The only decent pic I took. Just before that hot girl girl show they gave me downstairs in the "playroom" Annie and Anita.


----------



## altbier

Da Klugs said:


> The only decent pic I took. Just before that hot girl girl show they gave me downstairs in the "playroom" Annie and Anita.


too good looking woman! An easy photo to be decent. :r


----------



## hollywood

icehog3 said:


> You just made the list, buddy......


:r Just now!? Damn, I need to work harder!


----------



## icehog3

catfishm2 said:


>


Mark....I notice I'm drinking but not smoking in these pictures...I think I have a problem! :al


----------



## drevim

Ms. Floydp said:


> this is the worst part of a herf.. when it's over and you want so badly for it to still be going on... but the memories will last a lifetime.. thank you our friends for the wonderful memories we'll have the rest of our lives.


I'm glad to see I'm not the only one suffering from Post Louisville Herf-itis. I've been bragging to people at work that wouldn't know a 1970s LGC from a Thompson's, just to keep it in my system (thank goodness most of my co-workers are tolerant).

Thanks to Tim, Jeff (DonJefe), Jeff (Puffdaddy), Dave, Frank, Mark, Anita, and everyone else who thought about bringing their camera, and is now posting some of the best memories I've had in a good while.

Jeff - my wife also commented on the kitchen, you're lucky we left when we did, she was trying to figure a way to get that awesome stove hood out of there :r . She couldn't say enough about it. Brother, it was very nice.


----------



## drevim

floydp said:


> Ken with his beautiful wifey Wendy, hmmmmm is that one of those RYJ Churchill's? Man that was a great smoke.


Well if it was, I'm jealous!!! A bunch of monkeys swooped in and grabbed those RyJs up before I had a chance. They looked amazing, but with all the great (like great is adequate) sticks Kerry brought, who could complain.

Enjoy Ken.


----------



## ky toker

> Ken with his beautiful wifey Wendy, hmmmmm *is that one of those RYJ Churchill's? Man that was a great smoke. *


Ok, that wifes name is cleared so.....

Unfortunately that wasn't my cigar. It was either Jeff's or Scott's and they were teasing me waiving it in my face "looky at what I got". You know how they are.:tg


----------



## hollywood

ky toker said:


> Ok, that wifes name is cleared so.....
> 
> Unfortunately that wasn't my cigar. It was either Jeff's or Scott's and they were teasing me waiving it in my face "looky at what I got". You know how they are.:tg


At least that was all they were waving in your face!:r

Have to admit ... those churchill's looked damn good!! I'm still dreaming about some of those boxes that were brought out!:s


----------



## Jeff

DonJefe said:


> After looking at all of these pictures, I've learned two things: I'm going on a diet and my kitchen looks great!!!!


I felt the same way about myself after the pictures from the Shack. The diet lasted until the next meal. 

Great pics of the herf guys.


----------



## DonJefe

drevim said:


> I'm glad to see I'm not the only one suffering from Post Louisville Herf-itis. I've been bragging to people at work that wouldn't know a 1970s LGC from a Thompson's, just to keep it in my system (thank goodness most of my co-workers are tolerant).
> 
> Thanks to Tim, Jeff (DonJefe), Jeff (Puffdaddy), Dave, Frank, Mark, Anita, and everyone else who thought about bringing their camera, and is now posting some of the best memories I've had in a good while.
> 
> Jeff - my wife also commented on the kitchen, you're lucky we left when we did, she was trying to figure a way to get that *awesome stove hood* out of there :r . She couldn't say enough about it. Brother, it was very nice.


After pricing a custom cabinet for $1200, my wife built that for around $60.


----------



## dahigman

My wife loved the kitchen too. She was so impressed that she had our neighbor (who is wanting to remodel her kitchen) come over and look at the herf pics I took. It goes to show that creativity can win over $.


----------



## Navydoc

itstim said:


>


Damm Dave....that must of been one great freakin cigar....wish I could have been there.


----------



## Spagg

Navydoc said:


> Damm Dave....that must of been one great freakin cigar....wish I could have been there.


Was that the 1933 or the Raphael Gonzales?? My head was spinning so much at that point I didn't know my right from left:r !


----------



## ky toker

Spagg said:


> Was that the 1933 or the Raphael Gonzales?? My head was spinning so much at that point I didn't know my right from left:r !


I do believe that was the RG Sean just wouldn't let die. Yeah, after so many rounds I think we kind of lost track of what was what.

Look up at the pic of Jeff looking at that cookie, man.:r


----------



## galaga

ky toker said:


> I do believe that was the RG Sean just wouldn't let die. Yeah, after so many rounds I think we kind of lost track of what was what.
> *
> Look up at the pic of Jeff looking at that cookie, *man.:r


:r 
Looks like munchies to me.....


----------



## Egoist

Jeff, you definitely need to go on a diet. 1 year ago you were fat, 6 months ago you were pretty darn slim, now you look like your pregnant. Wendy was saying she wasn't sure if we should have you all over to our house until we reinforce the front porch!!

Great pictures everyone, love remembering that night. Hope to see you all soon.


----------



## Spagg

galaga said:


> :r
> Looks like munchies to me.....


Munchies is an understatement:r ! I don't know what I would have done without those cookies u .

Kudos Jeff!!


----------



## DonJefe

ky toker said:


> I do believe that was the RG Sean just wouldn't let die. Yeah, after so many rounds I think we kind of lost track of what was what.
> 
> Look up at the pic of Jeff looking at that cookie, man.:r


That wasn't just any cookie, it was a vintage Chips Ahoy!  :r


----------



## DonJefe

Egoist said:


> Jeff, you definitely need to go on a diet. 1 year ago you were fat, 6 months ago you were pretty darn slim, now you look like your pregnant. Wendy was saying she wasn't sure if we should have you all over to our house until we reinforce the front porch!!
> 
> Great pictures everyone, love remembering that night. Hope to see you all soon.


Jackass!! :sl


----------



## Spagg

DonJefe said:


> That wasn't just any cookie, it was a vintage Chips Ahoy!  :r


Damn good year!!


----------



## drevim

Diet!!! I don't need no stinkin' diet!!!

Hell, I'm debating on trying to get in the "Big Belly Crew" :r (see Kerry's shirt in some of the pics). I can gain it alot easier than lose it, and I ain't no rabbit. But yes, sadly pictures don't lie.....


----------



## Da Klugs

So are all the first time herfers over their jitters? Pretty unassuming crowd we be. I told you so Jerry. 

Was it just me or did etenpenny look like he was about techno's age?


----------



## Spagg

Da Klugs said:


> So are all the first time herfers over their jitters? Pretty unassuming crowd we be. I told you so Jerry.
> 
> Was it just me or did etenpenny look like he was about techno's age?


I was a first time herfer, and I am ready for more:w !! That was actually a record for me, I smoked 5 cigars that day not including the puff puff pass that night. The only time I felt a little off was during the pass. Something about taking a draw every 10-15 seconds:r !

And ya, Elliot you do look pretty young! Anybody ever harass you when you buy cigars?


----------



## icehog3

Hey Scott, did you get over to the Airport Starbucks for a couple "Baby Fly Muffins" and a glass of spoiled milk?


----------



## floydp

Da Klugs said:


> So are all the first time herfers over their jitters? Pretty unassuming crowd we be. I told you so Jerry.
> 
> Was it just me or did etenpenny look like he was about techno's age?


Well he was having milk and cookies at the Fox and Hound.. Elliot was one nice feller..

Yeah I got over the jitters pretty quick..


----------



## floydp

icehog3 said:


> Hey Scott, did you get over to the Airport Starbucks for a couple "Baby Fly Muffins" and a glass of spoiled milk?


mmmmmmmmm baby flies, Hi Tom!!


----------



## icehog3

floydp said:


> mmmmmmmmm baby flies, Hi Tom!!


Hi Frank...ya gotta fly to get the flies!


----------



## dahigman

Da Klugs said:


> So are all the first time herfers over their jitters? Pretty unassuming crowd we be. I told you so Jerry.
> 
> Was it just me or did etenpenny look like he was about techno's age?


Everybody was so friendly that I didn't feel jitters once I got in the door. I didn't know what to expect going into it so I was a bit nervous beforehand.
I agree that Elliot looked young. I was wondering if he would be able to get into the Fox and the Hound. Man, I wish I would have started smoking cigars earlier (instead of cigarettes)!

Jeff


----------



## floydp

PuffDaddy said:


> My wife loved the kitchen too. She was so impressed that she had our neighbor (who is wanting to remodel her kitchen) come over and look at the herf pics I took. It goes to show that creativity can win over $.


I hear ya bro, we loved that kitchen. Looks like its gonna cost me some cigar money Jeff ya bastage. I won't mind it a bit. Deb did a great job on it. One bad ass fridge too.. I spent quite a bit of time hanging around there..


----------



## catfishm2

icehog3 said:


> Mark....I notice I'm drinking but not smoking in these pictures...I think I have a problem! :al


Here you go Tom.


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Hi Frank...ya gotta fly to get the flies!


Usually have to get there pretty early!


----------



## floydp

DonJefe said:


> Usually have to get there pretty early!


I missed out on the flies but not that big RYJ, mooch strikes again..


----------



## catfishm2

This is Tom's "Get that damn camera out of my face" look. Scared me. :r


----------



## dadof3illinois

Da Klugs said:


> So are all the first time herfers over their jitters? Pretty unassuming crowd we be. I told you so Jerry.
> 
> Was it just me or did etenpenny look like he was about techno's age?


Yep I had a BLAST!!!!!! I haven't smoked a ciger sence Saturday night, my tastebuds are just now getting back to normal. I lost count of how many I ended up smoking durning the whole trip but it was something like 10-12 cigars in a 24 hr period and I didn't participate in the puff puff pass.

I was pretty worried about going and how my wife would handle all us smokers but she hung in great and had a good time. Now I can't wait till the next herf.


----------



## hollywood

dadof3illinois said:


> Yep I had a BLAST!!!!!! I haven't smoked a ciger sence Saturday night, my tastebuds are just now getting back to normal. I lost count of how many I ended up smoking durning the whole trip but it was something like 10-12 cigars in a 24 hr period and I didn't participate in the puff puff pass.
> 
> I was pretty worried about going and how my wife would handle all us smokers but she hung in great and had a good time. Now I can't wait till the next herf.


10-12!?! Lightweight!!:r

Your wife was extremely nice and handled us horrid smokers extremely well. She could not have been nicer! Hope my better half can attend next time, and meet Kathy.


----------



## Spagg

icehog3 said:


> Hey Scott, did you get over to the Airport Starbucks for a couple "Baby Fly Muffins" and a glass of spoiled milk?


:r !! No, but I did send one of my employees to let me know how the food and drinks are!! Seriously I need to speak with the inspector to find out what the problem is with that facility. Same thing happened when Dave came to Louisville several months ago. I'll let you know!!


----------



## drevim

Da Klugs said:


> So are all the first time herfers over their jitters? Pretty unassuming crowd we be. I told you so Jerry.
> 
> Was it just me or did etenpenny look like he was about techno's age?


Dave, what are you talking about, who was nervous.....not me.....QUIET Frank!!!!:r

Definitely settled in quickly, Kerry's invitation to try some of his sticks was a heck of a welcome.

And ya, I guess you are pretty easy going Dave....When's the next herf, I'm ready.


----------



## icehog3

catfishm2 said:


> Here you go Tom.


Thanks Mark....I feel better now!!  :al


----------



## etenpenny

Da Klugs said:


> So are all the first time herfers over their jitters? Pretty unassuming crowd we be. I told you so Jerry.
> 
> Was it just me or did etenpenny look like he was about techno's age?


Hey guys, you know that feeling when you put on a few pounds and your pants dont quite fit and you swear they are shrinking  
sorta the same when those dang 23 year olds keep looking younger and younger  
oh well, it was great getting to meet you all, I had a great time, and no Ive never been IDed buying cigars, but then again I dont look so young when Im not so dang fat :r, i got to do something about that


----------



## etenpenny

now aint that just a face you cant help but love, 
with a cows rear emitting flame 2 inches from his nose


----------



## Ms. Floydp

isn't that the cow's head??? :r :r 

Next time we're not gonna start smoking at 4:30 in the morning and will be able to hang for the puff puff pass. We sure missed some great sticks there!! 

We still can't stop talking about what an awesome time we had! Jeff, your kitchen is just beautiful! Getting some ideas in mind now.. ask Deb if she'd mind giving some advise. 

Anyone got a pic of that awesome stove and hood?


----------



## drevim

Ms. Floydp said:


> ...ask Deb if she'd mind giving some advise.
> 
> Anyone got a pic of that awesome stove and hood?


I am supposed to ask the same question. Since Deb did the designing and building of the hood, how'd she do it??

I re-did our kitcken last year, but have yet to put a hood in, Deb's had re-lit a fire under Rae to get one in. The whole kitcken was amazing.


----------



## Spagg

etenpenny said:


> now aint that just a face you cant help but love,
> with a cows rear emitting flame 2 inches from his nose


:r :BS :r


----------



## DonJefe

Where do you think the refill valve is on that lighter!?!?


----------



## Bigwaved

This herf thread is fun.


----------

